# Авиация > Матчасть >  Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

## lindr

Представляю на обсуждение сводную таблицу по системам нумерации отечественных авиазаводов. 

*Таблица в стадии разработки

Внешний Вид будет улучшаться и будет ссылка на файл PDF или Эксел

Исправления и дополнения крайне приветствуются*

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

1
Первая
0001-10999


Самолеты: И-1, И-2бис, И-7, И-5, ДИТ-1, И-15бис, И-153, ДИ-6, Р-5, Б-22,ССС, МиГ-3, Ил-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

1*
Первая
00-99
001-999


Самолеты: Ил-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

1*
Вторая
1
00-99
001-999


Самолеты: Ил-10, Ил-10М, УИл-10, МиГ-9, МиГ-15, МИГ-15бис, МиГ-15УТИ

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

1*
Третья
1
4-МиГ-17
00-99
001-999



1
5-Ил-28
000-999
01-99



1
88-Ту-16
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

18
Первая
18
01-999


Самолеты: ТБ-3, АНТ-36

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Номер
Серия

18
Вторая
18
0-Ил-4
01-99
00-99



18
4-Ту-4
01-99
00-99



18
5-Ер-2
01-99
00-99



18
6-Ил-2
01-100
00-999



18
7-Ил-2
01-100
00-999



18
8-Ил-2
01-999
00-999



18
9-Ил-10
01-99
00-99



18
9-УИл-10
01-99
00-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

18
Третья
0-9
8
0-Ту-95
00-22
01-10



0-9
8
4-Ту-114
0-2
1-4



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

18
Четвертая
60-61
8
0-Ту-95К
22-25
01-10



60-61
8
4-Ту-114
2-4
1-5



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

18
Пятая
70-84
А-Ту-154
нет
11-605



84-12
А-Ту-154М
нет
700-1099



69-70
М-Ту-154
нет
01-10



61-64
М4-Ту-114
5-7
1-5



61-64
М5-Ту-95КМ
25-27
1-10



61-67
М6-Ту-126
0-2
1-5



63-69
МРЦ-Ту-95РЦ
0-6
1-10



63-80
М42-Ту-142
0-6
0-9



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифрованый Пятикод

18
Шестая
100 021 - Ту-95МС
1-4
0-9
00001-39999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия
Номер

21
Первая
нет
21
нет
1-999



1-И-5
21
нет
1-661



2-И-14
21
нет
1-999



3-ХАИ-1
21
нет
1-999



4-И-16
21
нет
1-505



5-И-16
21
нет, О, А
1-999



6-УТИ-1
21
нет
1-20



7-И-207
21
нет
1



8-УТ-2
21
нет
1-3



9-УИ-16
21
нет
1



10-И-16
21
нет
1-999



11-УТИ-3
21
нет
1



12-И-16П
21
нет
1-22



14-УТИ-2
21
нет
1-45



15-УТИ-4
21
нет, А-И
1-999



16-И-16
21
нет
1-3



17-И-16
21
нет
1-341



18-И-16
21
1-9, А-М
1-999



19-И-16
21
нет
1-3



21-И-16
21
нет
1



22-И-16
21
нет
1



23-И-16
21
нет
1-999



24-И-16
21
1-9,А-К
1-99



25-И-180
21
нет
1-99



27-И-16
21
1-9, А-Я
1-99



28-И-16
21
1-9, А-Я
1-99



29-И-16
21
1-9
1-99



31-ЛаГГ-3
21
1-37
1-199



32-ЛаГГ-3
21
01-99
01-99



33-ЛаГГ-3
21
01-99
01-99



37-Ла-5
21
01-99
01-99



39-Ла-5Ф
21
01-99
01-99



41-Ла-5ФН
21
01-99
01-99



42-Як-7
21
01
01-05



43-Ла-5УТИ
21
01-99
01-99



44-Ла-5ФН
21
01-99
01-99



45-Ла-7
21
01-99
01-99



46-Ла-7УТИ
21
01-99
01-99



48-Ла-9
21
01-99
01-99



50-МиГ-15
21
01-99
01-99



51-Ла-11
21
01-99
01-99



52-Ла-15
21
01-99
01-99



53-МиГ-15бис
21
01-99
01-99



54-МиГ-17
21
01-99
01-99



55-МиГ-15Р
21
01-99
01-99



57-МиГ-17П
21
01-99
01-99



58-МиГ-17ПФ
21
01-99
01-99



59-МиГ-19
21
01-10
01-50



60-МиГ-19П
21
01-99
01-50



61-МиГ-19С
21
01-05
01-50



62-МиГ-19П
21
01-10
01-50



65-МиГ-19ПМ
21
01-11
01-50



66-МиГ-19ПМУ
21
01-01
01-05



72-МиГ-21Ф
21
01-10
01-25



74-МиГ-21Ф-13
21
01-30
01-25



76-МиГ-21ПФ
21
01-24
01-25



94-МиГ-21ПФС
21
01-39
01-25



95-МиГ-21С
21
01-99
01-25



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия
Номер

21
Вторая
94-МиГ-21ПФМ
0
СА-ОИ
01-25



02-МиГ-25Р
0
СА-КК
01-25



03-МиГ-21Р
0
СА-АК
01-25



15-МиГ-21СМ
0
СА-АЕ
01-25



39-МиГ-25РУ
0
СА-КК
01-25



50-МиГ-21СМТ
0
АТ-ММ
01-25



84-МиГ-25П
0
СА-КК
01-25



94Р-МиГ-21Р
0
СА-АК
01-25



95-МиГ-21С
0
СА-КК
01-25



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

21
Третья
02-МиГ-25РБ
0
01-99
000-999



22-МиГ-25ПУ
0
01-99
000-999



39-МиГ-25РУ
0
01-99
000-999



50-МиГ-21СМТ
0
01-99
000-999



66-МиГ-25БМ
0
01-99
000-999



75-МиГ-21бис
0
01-99
000-999



84-МиГ-25П
0
01-99
000-999



84-МиГ-25ПД
0
01-99
000-999



88-МиГ-21М
0
01-99
000-999



94Р-МиГ-21Р
0
01-99
000-999



96-МиГ-21МФ
0
01-99
000-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
*
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

21
Четвертая
384
0
01-МиГ-31
01-99
000-999



384
0
01-МиГ-31ДЗ
01-99
000-999



697
0
01-МиГ-31
01-99
000-999



384
0
05-МиГ-31М
01-99
000-999



384
0
12-МиГ-31Б
01-99
000-999



384
0
12-МиГ-31БМ
01-99
000-999



509
0
30-МиГ-29УБ
01-99
000-999



800
0
30-МиГ-29УБ
01-99
000-999



942
0
62-Як-130
01-99
000-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

7,22
Первая
0001-9999


Самолеты: ТБ-1, И-4, Р-3

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

22
Вторая
22
01-9999


Самолеты Р-6, ТБ-3, СБ

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Номер
Серия

22
Третья
42-Пе-8
01-10
5-12



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
*
Серия

22
Четвертая
01-20
\
001-999


Самолеты: СБ, Пе-2, АР-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

22
Пятая
22
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ту-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

22
Шестая
0-9
2
00-99
01-99



0-9
2
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ту-4, Ту-104

Номер завода
Система нумерации
*
Серия
Год
Номер
*

22
Седьмая
0-5
00-99
0-9
01-05
0-5


Самолеты: Ту-22

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Квартал
Год
Серия
*
Номер
*

22
Восьмая
1-4
0-9
000-999
0-9
1-5
0-9


Самолеты: Ту-22М, Ил-62М

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Серия
*
Номер
*

22
Девятая
8-Ту-160
1-4
0-9
01-99
0-9
1-5
0-9



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
*
Номер

22
Десятая
4-Ту-214
1-4
0-9
00-99
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

3,23
Первая
0001-17377


Самолеты: И-2, И-2бис, У-2 

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

23
Вторая
00-99
23
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
*
Серия

23
Третья
01-50
/
001-999


Самолеты: Ту-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер
Серия

23
Четвертая
23
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ту-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Номер
Номер
Код изделия

23
Пятая
0-9
3
000-032
01-35
нет


Самолеты: М-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер
Код изделия

23
Шестая
0-9
3
000-999
01-05
нет



1-10
3
01-10
01-05
В - Ми-6


Самолеты: Ту-4, 3МС, 3МН, 3МД

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

30
Первая
30
1-99
1-100


Самолеты: Ил-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

30
Вторая
30
1-999


Самолеты: Ил-12

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

30
Третья
8,9,50
30
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-12, Ил-28

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Год
Серия
Номер

30
Четвертая
5-Ил-28
30
51,52
000-999
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

30
Пятая
4-Ил-28Р
0-9
0
000-199
01-99



5-Ил-28
0-9
0
000-199
01-99



6-Ил-28У
0-9
0
000-199
01-99



8-Ил-38
0-9
0
101-104
06-10



02-МиГ-23
0-9
0
001-016
01-10



02-МиГ-23М
0-9
0
017-199
01-15



08-Ил-38
0-9
0
104-112
06-10



10-Су-9
0-9
0
000-010
01-25



11-Су-9У
0-9
0
010-020
01-25



12-МиГ-23МС
0-9
0
000-099
11-15



14-Ил-14
0-9
0
000-019
01-50



17-Ил-20
0-9
0
113-117
01-10



18-Ил-18
0-9
0
000-117
01-05



22-МиГ-23С
0-9
0
004-010
11-20



24-МиГ-23Б
0-9
0
023-030
16-20



32-МиГ-23БН
0-9
0
031-099
01-99



66-МиГ-21У
0-9
0
000-099
16-20



74-МиГ-21Ф-13
0-9
0
000-099
01-25



76-МиГ-21ПФ
0-9
0
001-022
01-15



77-МиГ-21ПФЛ
0-9
0
001-022
01-15



77-МиГ-21ФЛ
0-9
0
023-039
01-99



94А-МиГ-21ПФМ
0-9
0
040-099
01-15



94Н-МиГ-21ПФМ
0-9
0
040-099
01-15



96-МиГ-21М
0-9
0
001-039
01-15



96-МиГ-21МТ
0-9
0
040-040
01-15



96-МиГ-21МФ
0-9
0
001-101
01-15



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифрованый Пятикод

МАПО
Шестая
039 02 - МиГ-23М
01001-99999



039 02 - МиГ-23МФ
01001-99999



039 03 - МиГ-23МЛ(23-12)
01001-99999



039 03 - МиГ-23МЛ(МЛА)(23-12А)
01001-99999



296 03 - МиГ-23МЛ(МЛА)(23-12А)
01001-99999



296 03 - МиГ-23МЛД(23-22А)
01001-99999



296 03 - МиГ-23МЛД(23-22Б)
01001-99999



039 05 - МиГ-29(9-12)
01001-99999



296 05 - МиГ-29(9-12)
01001-99999



039 06 - МиГ-23П
01001-99999



296 06 - МиГ-23МП
01001-99999



296 07 - МиГ-29(9-13)
01001-99999



039 12 - МиГ-23МС
01001-99999



039 32 - МиГ-23БН
01001-99999



296 32 - МиГ-23БН
01001-99999



039 36 - Ил-22
01001-99999



039 40 - Ил-22М
01001-99999



296 40 - Ил-22М
01001-99999



296 41 - МиГ-29К
01001-99999



296 47 - МиГ-29КУБ
01001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

31
Первая
001-1999


Самолеты: Р-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

31
Вторая
ОА-ОЗ
1-99


Самолеты: Р-1, Р-5, Ш-2, МДР-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

31
Третья
31
001-9999


Самолеты: МБР-2, Ш-2, КОР-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

31
Четвертая
00-99
31
01-999


Самолеты: МБР-2, Ш-2, КОР-1, Су-2, ЛаГГ-3

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

31
Пятая
20-72
01-99


Самолеты: ЛаГГ-3, Ла-5

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер
Серия

31
Шестая
31
01-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-3, Як-15, Як-17

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

31
Седьмая
31
23-Як-23
01-99
01-99



31
53-МиГ-15бис
01-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия
Номер

31
Восьмая
58-МиГ-17ПФ
31
01-99
01-99



65-МиГ-21
31
01-02
01-10



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия

31
Девятая
01-10
66-МиГ-21У
51
01-20



01-10
68-МиГ-21УС
51
21-54



01-10
69-МиГ-21УМ
51
21-75



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

31
Десятая
51
69-МиГ-21УМ
01-99, только нечетные
01, 06, 11, 16...96 через 5



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
*
Шифрономер

31
Одиннадцатая
51
69-МиГ-21УМ
99
Шифрономер



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

31
Двенадцатая
255 081 - Су-25
01-10
001-999



255 086 - Су-25Т
01-10
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

39
Первая
39
01-9999


Самолеты; ТБ-3, И-Z

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Номер

39
Вторая
3-И-15
39
001-9999



3-И-15бис
39
001-9999



11-ДИ-6
39
001-9999



12-И-16
39
001-9999



30-ДБ-3
39
001-9999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код изделия
Код завода
Номер

39
Третья
00-99
3-Пе-2
39
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Код завода
Номер

39
Четвертая
5-Ил-4
00-99
39
01-99



6-Ил-6
00-99
39
01-99



7-Ер-2
00-99
39
01-99



8-Ер-2ОН
00-99
39
01-99



10-Ту-2
00-99
39
01-99



40-Пе-3бис
00-99
39
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

39
Пятая
39
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: ДБ-3, Пе-2, Ту-14

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

39
Шестая
0-9
9
0-Ту-14
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
0-Ил-28Р
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
0-Ан-12
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
0-Як-28
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
0-МиГ-23УБ
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
1-Ан-24
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
1-МиГ-23БМ
05-06
01-05



0-9
9
2-Як-28Л
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
3-Як-28У
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
4-Як-28И
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
5-Як-28РР
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
6-Як-28Р
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
7-Як-28ПП
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

39
Седьмая
0-9
9
0-МиГ-23УБ
01-99
000-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

39
Восьмая
619 125 - МиГ-27
01-99
000-999



768 026 - МиГ-27К
01-99
000-999



768 200 - Бе-200
01-99
000-999



963 101 - Су-30
01-99
000-999



963 104 - Су-27УБ
01-99
000-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

39
Девятая
101 - Су-30К
04-05
01-10



10МК2 - Су-30МКИ
1-6
01-10



10МК3 - Су-30МКМ
1-2
01-10



10МК4 - Су-30МКА
1-9
01-10



10МК5 - Су-30СМ
10-99
01-20



30Л - Су-30МКИ
1-9
01-99



130 12 01 - Як-130
1-9
01-20



130 11 01 - Як-130
10-99
01-20



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

39
Первая экспортная
4-Ил-28Р
01-19
01-20



5-Ил-28Б
20-30
01-20



Номер завода
Система нумерации
*
Код изделия
Год
Номер

39
Вторая экспортная
102
1-Ан-24
0-9
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Исполнение
*
Год
Номер

39
Третья экспортная
А
103
00-99
01-99



Б
103
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: МиГ-23УБ, Су-27УБК

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Исполнение
*
Серия
Номер

39
Четвертая экспортная
А
103
20-22
01-10


Самолеты: Су-27УБК

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

43
Первая
43
01-99


Самолеты: А-4

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

45
Первая
45
01-99


Самолеты: МП-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

47
Первая
47
001-999


Самолеты: УТ-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Код завода

47
Вторая
001-999
47


Самолеты: Як-6, Ще-2, УТ-3

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Серия
Код завода

47
Третья
01-99
01-99
47


Самолеты: Як-6, Ще-2, Ил-10М

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

47
Чевертая
47
000-999
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Год
Номер

64
Первая
64
00-99
001-999


Самолеты: Ил-10, Ил-28

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

64
Вторая
0-9
4
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-28, Ту-16, Ан-10

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

64
Третья
1-Ту-144
000-999
1-5



4-Ан-12
000-999
01-15



5-Ту-128
000-999
01-05



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифрованый Пятикод

64
Четвертая
514 832 - Ил-86
00001-99999



743 932 - Ил-96
00001-99999



976 932 - Ил-96
00001-99999



270 150 - Ан-148
40001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

81
Первая
81
001-999


Самолеты: ДИ-6

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

82
Первая
82
001-999


Самолеты: Як-7Б

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

82
Вторая
82
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-7Б

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

84
Первая
184
000-999
01-99


Самолеты Ли-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

84
Вторая
0-9
34
00-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-8, Ан-12, Ан-22, Ка-22М

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер
Год

84
Третья
ОА-О3
34
0-9
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-8, Ан-12

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

84
Четвертая
00-09
34
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-22

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Шифрованый Пятикод

84
Пятая
00-09
34
00001-99999


Самолеты: Ан-22, Ил-76

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Шифрованый Пятикод

84
Шестая
000-299
34
00001-99999



100-299
38
00001-99999


Самолеты: Ил-76, Ил-114

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

84
Седьмая
100-299
38
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-114

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

86
Первая
0-9
6
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Бе-6, Бе-10, Бе-12, Бе-30

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Шифрованный пятикод

86
Вторая
0-9
6
00001-99999


Самолеты: Ту-142

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифрованый Пятикод

86
Третья
640
342
1-4
0-9
00001-99999


Самолеты Ту-95МС

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифрованый Пятикод

86
Четвертая
805
801
1-4
0-9
00001-99999


Самолеты Ту-142МР

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

89
Первая
001-999


Самолеты: ПС-89

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия
Номер

99
Первая
10-МиГ-15УТИ
99
00-99
01-99



15-Ка-15
99
00-99
01-99



15-Ка-15
нет
00-99
01-99



18-Ка-18
нет
00-99
01-99



25-Як-25РВ
нет
00-99
01-99



45-Ла-7
99
00-99
01-99



48-Ла-9
99
00-99
01-99



49-Ла-9УТИ
99
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

99
Вторая
0-9
99
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

99
Третья
0-9
9
1 - Ка-25ПЛ, Ка-25БШЗ
00-99
01-99



0-9
9
2 - Ка-25ЦУ
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Год
Серия
Номер

99
Четвертая
9
70-81
00-99
01-99



99
00-99
00-99
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-8, Ми-17

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Год
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

99
Пятая
9
81-92
01-99
000-999


Вертолеты: Ми-8, Ми-17

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

99
Шестая
619 125 - МиГ-27М
01-99
000-999



382 201 - Су-25УБ
01-99
000-999



594 896 - Ми-8АМТ
01-99
000-999



594 896 - Ми-171
01-99
000-999



594 896 - Ми-172
01-99
000-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Год
Код страны (ISO)
Серия
Номер
Код Завода

99
Седьмая
171С00 - Ми-171
00-99
000-999
00-99
00-99
U



171Е00 - Ми-171
00-99
000-999
00-99
00-99
U



171P00 - Ми-171
00-99
000-999
00-99
00-99
U



171S00 - Ми-171Ш
00-99
000-999
00-99
00-99
U



8АМТ00 - Ми-8АМТ
00-99
000-999
00-99
00-99
U



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код страны (ISO)
Год
Серия
Номер
Код Завода

99
Восьмая
171С00 - Ми-171
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



171E00 - Ми-171
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



171P00 - Ми-171
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



8АМТ00 - Ми-8АМТ
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



8АМТS00 - Ми-8АМТШ
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



АМТS00 - Ми-8АМТШ
000-999
00-99
00-99
00-99
U



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

116
Первая
116
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-18

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Серия
Номер

116
Вторая
0-9
000-999
00-99



00-09
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Як-50, Як-55

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Квартал
Год
Серия
Номер

116
Третья
1-4
0-9
000-999
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
*
Квартал
Год
Серия
Номер

116
Четвертая
0
1-4
0-9
000-999
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифрованый Пятикод

116
Пятая
353 201 - Ми-24К
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 242 - Ми-24В
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 243 - Ми-24П
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 246 - Ми-24Д
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 258 - Ми-24ВП
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 462 - Ми-24Р
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



353 805 - Ка-50
1-4
0-9
00001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Серия
Номер

116
Шестая
353 826 - Ка-52
1-4
0-9
00-99
001-999



353 826 - Ка-52
нет
0-9
00-99
001-999



353 3000 - Ми-34
1-4
0-9
00-99
001-999



978 3033 - Ми-34С
1-4
0-9
00-99
001-999



978 7621 - Ка-62
нет
0-9
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

124
Первая
0-99
01-99


Самолеты: ПС-84

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

124
Вторая
42-Пе-8
1-2
1-9



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

125
Первая
125
001-999


Самолеты: И-14

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

125
Вторая
125
00-99
01-20



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
*
Номер

125
Третья
00-99
/
01-20


Самолеты: СБ

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

126
Первая
126
00-99
01-99



нет
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-4, МиГ-15, МиГ-15бис, МиГ-17, Су-7, Су-17, Су-17М, Су-7У

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
*
Номер

126
Вторая
00-99
0-9
01-99


Самолеты: Су-17М, Су-20, Су-17М2, Су-22, Су-17М3, Су-22М, Су-22М3, Су-17М4, Су-22М4, Су-17УМ, Су-22У, Су-22УМ3, Су-17УМ3, Су-22УМ3К 

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
*
Номер

126
Третья
369 110 - Су-27
01-50
0-9
01-30



490 210 - Су-27УБ
01-99
0-9
01-30



490 510 - Су-33
01-09
0-9
01-05



798 710 - Су-35
10-12
0-9
01-05



490 835 - Су-35С
01-99
0-9
01-30



798 103 - Су-30МКК
80-84
0-9
01-30



798 103 - Су-30МК2
84-99
0-9
01-40



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Номер

126
Четвертая
95-SSJ
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер

135
Первая
001-999


Самолеты: К-4, К-5

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

135
Вторая
135
001-999


Самолеты: И-Z, ИП-1, Р-10

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
*
Серия

135
Третья
1-99
/
1-99


Самолеты: Р-10, Су-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Серия
*

135
Четвертая
01-99
00-99
1-9


Самолеты: Cу-2, МиГ-15УТИ

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

135
Пятая
00-99
135
001-999


Самолеты: Як-18, МиГ-15УТИ

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

135
Шестая
0-9
135
00-99
01-99



0-9
35
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ту-104, Ту-124, Ту-134

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Шифрованый Пятикод

135
Седьмая
0-9
35
00001-99999


Самолеты: Ту-134

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

135
Восьмая
365
253-Ан-140
00-99
001-999



365
720-Ан-72
00-99
001-999



365
470-Ан-74
00-99
001-1045



365
760-Ан-72П
00-99
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
*
Серия
Шифрономер

135
Девятая
365
470-Ан-74
1
21-99
1048-9999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

150
Первая
150
001-999


Самолеты: УТ-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Номер

153
Первая
2-И-16
153
01-999



5-И-16
153
01-999



24-И-16
153
01-999


Самолеты: И-16

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

153
Вторая
00-99
153
01-999



00-99
153
01-99



00-99
416
01-99


Самолеты: Як-7Б, Як-9, МиГ-15, МиГ-15бис, МиГ-15УТИ, МиГ-17, МиГ-19, Су-9, Су-11, Су-15, Су-15Т, Су-15ТМ, Су-24, Су-24М, Су-24МР

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Серия
*
Номер

153
Третья
416
038-Ан-38
1-4
0-9
00-99
0-9
01-99



416
045-Су-24МК
1-4
0-9
00-99
0-9
01-99



416
046-Су-24МП
1-4
0-9
00-99
0-9
01-99



416
066-Су-34
1-4
0-9
00-99
0-9
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

155
Первая
155
01-99


Самолеты: МиГ-3

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

166
Первая
10-Ту-2
01-99
01-99



11-Як-9
01-99
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

166
Вторая
166
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-9

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

166
Третья
00-99
166
01-99


Самолеты: Як-9, Ту-2, Ил-28

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

166
Четвертая
0-9
66
000-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-28, Ту-104

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

168
Первая
168
00-999
01-99


Самолеты: По-2, Ил-10М

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер
Код изделия

168
Вторая
1-10
68
00-999
01-99
нет



1-10
68
00-99
01-99
В - Ми-6



1-10
68
00-99
01-99
К - Ми-10



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Серия
Номер
Код изделия

168
Третья
00-99
00-99
01-99
В - Ми-6



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Шифрованый код

168
Четвертая
0001-9999


Вертолеты: Ми-6, Ми-10							

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Шифрованный пятикод

168
Четвертая
340
012-Ми-26
00001-99999



340
124-Ми-24П
00001-99999



340
124-Ми-24ПН
00001-99999



340
124-Ми-35П
00001-99999



340
128- Ми-28Н
00001-99999



340
351-Ми-35
00001-99999



340
354-Ми-35
00001-99999



340
758- Ми-35М
00001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код страны/заказа
Номер

168
Первая экспортная
013 - Ливия
01-999



023 - Кипр
01-999



045 - Сирия
01-999



054 - Кипр
01-999



066 - КНДР
01-999



070 - Алжир
01-999



070 - Сирия
01-999



070 - Индонезия
01-999



071 - Южная Корея
01-999



087 - Чехия
01-999



103 - Польша
01-999



110 - Индия
01-999



150 - Болгария
01-999



203 - Чехия
01-999



220 - Венгрия
01-999



223 - Индия
01-999



223 - Ирак
01-999



280 - Ливия
01-999



303 - Куба
01-999



340 - ГДР
01-999



340 - ЧССР
01-999



360 - Сирия
01-999



410 - Болгария
01-999



410 - Никарагуа
01-999



410 - Польша
01-999



477 - Никарагуа
01-999



520 - Афганистан
01-999



527 - Монголия
01-999



730 - Болгария
01-999



730 - ГДР
01-999



730 - ЧССР
01-999



750 - Болгария
01-999



760 - Ирак
01-999



808 - Афганистан
01-999



А10 - Польша
01-999



Б40 - ГДР
01-999



К20 - ГДР
01-999



У50 - Болгария
01-999


Вертолеты: Ми-6, Ми-24, Ми-26, Ми-25, Ми-35

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код страны/заказа
Код изделия
Номер

168
Вторая экспортная
031 - Азербайджан
658 - Ми-35М
001-999



076 - Бразилия
658 - Ми-35М
001-999



368 - Ирак
558 - Ми-35М
001-999



862 - Венесуэла
658 - Ми-35М
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

207
Первая
07
0А-9Я
00-99


Самолеты: Су-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Код изделия
Номер

272
Первая
00-99

4-Як-12Р
01-99



00-99

5-Як-12М
01-99



00-99
272
2-Як-11
01-99



00-99
272
3-Як-24
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер
Серия

272
Вторая
272
01-99
00-99


Вертолеты: Як-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Код изделия
Номер

272
Третья
272
00-99
3-Як-24
01-99


Вертолеты: Як-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер

288
Первая
288
01-999


Самолеты: КОР-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Серия

292
Первая
01-50
00-999


Самолеты: Як-1, Як-3, Як-11, МиГ-15, МиГ-15бис, МиГ-15бисС

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

292
Вторая
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-25, Як-27

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Год
Квартал
Номер
Серия

292
Третья
9 - Як-40
0-9
1-4
01-99
00-99



11 - Як-42
0-9
1-4
01-99
00-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифрованый Пятикод

292
Четвертая
452 042 - Як-42
1-4
0-9
0001-99999



978 054 - Як-54
1-4
0-9
0001-99999



797 768 - Як-38
1-4
0-9
0001-99999



797 776 - Як-38У
1-4
0-9
0001-99999



797 782 - Як-38М
1-4
0-9
0001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Номер
Серия

292
Пятая
452 042 - Як-42
1-4
0-9
01-10
016-020



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

301
Первая
301
1-99
01-99


Самолеты: УТ-3

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

301
Вторая
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Як-1

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

381
Первая
381
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ил-2, МиГ-15, Ла-5, Ла-7

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Номер
Серия

381
Вторая
381
51-99
01-99


Самолеты: Ла-7

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Номер
Серия

387
Первая
01-99
00-999


Вертолеты: Ми-1, Ми-4, Ми-8

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

387
Вторая
00-99
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-8

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

387
Третья
00-99
001-999


Вертолеты: Ми-14

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Шифросерия
*
Номер

387
Четвертая
00-99
0-9
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

387
Пятая
9
00-99
01-99


Вертолеты: Ми-8

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код страны/заказа
Номер

387
Первая экспортная
013 - Ливия
01-999



045 - Сирия
01-999



070 - Сирия
01-999



100 - Югославия
01-999



103 - Болгария
01-999



104 - Венгрия
01-999



105 - ГДР
01-999



106 - Польша
01-999



107 - Румыния
01-999



108 - ЧССР
01-999



109 - Югославия
01-999



201 - Вьетнам
01-999



202 - КНР
01-999



203 - КНДР
01-999



204 - Монголия
01-999



205 - Неизвестно
01-999



206 - Йемен
01-999



223 - Индия
01-999



224 - Бангладеш
01-999



226 - Ирак
01-999



228 - Перу
01-999



229 - Камбоджа
01-999



235 - Пакистан
01-999



303 - Куба
01-999



340 - ГДР
01-999



360 - Сирия
01-999



520 - Перу
01-999



А10 - Польша
01-999



Б40 - ГДР
01-999



У50 - Болгария
01-999


Вертолеты: Ми-8, Ми-14

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код страны/заказа
Код изделия
Номер

387
Вторая экспортная
001-999
М-Обычный
001-999



001-999
С-Салон
001-999


Вертолеты: Ми-8

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Серия
Номер

458
Первая
15-И-16(УТИ-4)
458
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

464
Первая
464
00-99
01-99



64
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: По-2, Як-6, Як-12

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Код завода
Номер

471
Первая
1-99
71
01-99


Самолеты: По-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер
Код завода

471
Вторая
1-99
01-99
71


Самолеты: Як-6

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Серия
Код завода
Номер

473
Первая
1-Ан-2
00-999
473
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код завода
Серия
Номер

473
Вторая
0-9
73
00-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-24

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

473
Третья
00-999
01-99


Самолеты: Ан-26, Ан-30, Ан-32, Ан-70, Ан-148

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифрованый Пятикод

473
Четвертая
195 305-Ан-124
00001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Серия
Номер

475
Первая
00-99
001-999


Самолеты: Як-52

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

475
Вторая
0-9
20-Як-18Т
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Шифрованный пятикод

475
Третья
222 020-Як-18Т
0001-99999



222 042-Як-42
0001-99999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

477
Первая
477
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: КОР-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Серия
Номер

494
Первая
94
00-99
01-99


Самолеты: По-2

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Код завода
Номер

600
Первая
24-И-16
600
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Год
Серия
Номер

КуМАПП
Первая
00-99
001-999
01-99


Вертолеты: Ка-26

Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифросерия
Код изделия
Шифрономер

КуМАПП
Вторая
523
500 - Ка-27ПЛ
1-4
0-9
01-22
2-Ка-27ПЛ
01-43



523
500 - Ка-27ПЛ
1-4
0-9
23-23
2-Ка-27ПЛ
01-43



523
500 - Ка-28
1-4
0-9
01-22
2-Ка-28
01-43



523
500 - Ка-28
1-4
0-9
44-46
5-Ка-28
01-43



523
500 - Ка-27ПС
1-4
0-9
79-89
6-Ка-27ПС
01-43



523
500 - Ка-27ПС
1-4
0-9
91-94
1-Ка-27ПС
01-43



523
502 - Ка-29
1-4
0-9
118-121
8-Ка-29
01-43



523
502 - Ка-29
1-4
0-9
122-122
9-Ка-29
01-43



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код завода
Код изделия
Серия
Номер

КуМАПП
Третья
523
324 01 - Ка-32А11ВС
00-99
01-99



523
324 04 - Ка-32А11ВС
00-99
01-99



523
324 06 - Ка-32А11ВС
00-99
01-99



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
Шифросерия
Шифрономер

УАПО
Первая
977 305 - Ан-124
1-4
0-9
16-62
001-999



Номер завода
Система нумерации
Код изделия
Квартал
Год
*
Номер

УАПО
Вторая
145 074 - Ту-204
1-4
0-9
64
001-999

----------


## lindr

Зарезервировано для примечаний

*Примечание 1:диапазоны пятикодов МАПО (в стадии разработки)*

Для каждого типа самолета, выпускаемого на МАПО последние пять цифр номера присваивались исходя из выделенного конкретному типу диапазонов, коих (диапазонов) было до нескольких десятков, диапазон 00000-99999 нарезался таким образом на маленькие полоски, например следующий после 0390324548 самолет имел номер  0390324615, внутри диапазона номера также присваивались с пропусками чисел, в среднем из выделенного диапазона использовалась половина значений

01025-01050 МиГ-23МС
01051-01099 ?
01100-01149 МиГ-23М
01150-01200 МиГ-29 9-12
01200-01350 МиГ-23М
01351-01599 ?	
01600-10624 МиГ-23М	
01625-01650 МиГ-29 9-12
01651-01699 ?
01700-01750 МиГ-23М
01751-01850 МиГ-23МС
01850-01900 МиГ-23М
01900-01949 МиГ-23БН
01950-02000 МиГ-23М
02000-02010 МиГ-23БН
02010-02020 МиГ-29 9-12
02021-02124 ?
02125-02200 МиГ-23МС 
02201-02250 ?
02251-02300 МиГ-29 9-12
02301-02499 ?
02500-02550 МиГ-23БН
02550-03000 МиГ-29 9-12
03001-03049 ?
03050-03100 МиГ-23М
03201-03249 ?
03250-03300 МиГ-23М
03301-03399 ?
03400-03450 МиГ-23М
03451-03649 ?
03650-03750 МиГ-23М
03751-03799 ?
03800-03900 МиГ-23М
03901-03949 ?
03950-04000 МиГ-23М
04000-04100 МиГ-23МС
04101-04143 ?
04135-04150 МиГ-23МС
04151-04999 ?
05000-05029 МиГ-23БН
05030-05050 МиГ-29 9-12
05051-05529 ?
05530-05550 МиГ-29 9-12
05551-05559 МиГ-29М
05560-05599 МиГ-29 9-13
05600-05749 ?
05750-05799 МиГ-23БН
05800-06149 ?
06150-06190 МиГ-29 9-12
06191-06229 ?
06230-06250 МиГ-23М
06252-06309 ?
06310-06330 МиГ-23М
06331-06399 ?
06400-06450 МиГ-23М
06451-06499 ?
06500-06599 МиГ-23М
06600-06624 ?
06625-06690 МиГ-23М
06691-06724 ?
06725-06759 МиГ-23М
06760-06768 МиГ-29 9-12
06769-06850 МиГ-23М
06851-06899 ?
06900-06950 МиГ-23МС
06950-07000 МиГ-23БН
07001-07050 МиГ-23М
07050-07050 Ил-22
07051-07060 МиГ-29 9-12
07061-07099 МиГ-23М
07100-07109 МиГ-23МС
07110-07149 МиГ-23М
07050-07050 Ил-18Д
07051-07429 ?
07430-07430 Ил-22
07431-07509 ?
07510-07550 МиГ-23М
07556-07600 МиГ-23БН
07610-07700 МиГ-29 9-12
07701-07800 МиГ-29 9-13
07801-07850 МиГ-23М
07851-07949 ?
07950-07960 Ил-22
07961-08249 ?
08250-08300 МиГ-23МЛ
08301-08350 МиГ-23МС
08351-08400 МиГ-23БН
08401-08549 ?
08550-08600 МиГ-23МЛ
08601-08649 ?
08650-08700 МиГ-23МЛ
08701-08710 МиГ-23МС
08711-08750 МиГ-23М
08751-08800 МиГ-23БН
08801-08899 МиГ-23МЛ
08900-08950 МиГ-23МС
08951-09000 МиГ-23БН
09000-09050 МиГ-23М
09051-09100 МиГ-23МС
09101-09150 МиГ-23БН
09151-09159 ?
09160-09168 МиГ-29 9-12
09169-09174 МиГ-23М
09175-09200 МиГ-29 9-12
09201-09210 МиГ-23МС
09211-09250 МиГ-23БН
09251-09299 ?
09300-09310 Ил-22
09351-09400 МиГ-23БН
09400-09500 МиГ-23М
09501-09550 МиГ-23БН
09551-09679 ? 
09680-09690 Ил-22
09691-09799 ?
09800-09929 МиГ-23МC
09830-09900 МиГ-23М
09901-09930 МиГ-23М
09931-09940 Ил-22
09941-09999 ?
10000-10050 МиГ-23МС
10030-10050 МиГ-29 9-13
10051-10099 ?
10100-10110 МиГ-29 9-12
10111-10124 ?
10125-10145 МиГ-23М
10146-10175 МиГ-23МЛ
10176-10200 МиГ-29 9-12
10201-10225 МиГ-23МС
10226-10250 Ил-22
10251-10269 МиГ-23МЛ
10270-10300 Ил-22
10301-10374 ?
10375-10400 МиГ-23МЛ,МЛА
10401-10450 ?
10451-10500 МиГ-23МЛА
10501-10510 Ил-22М
10551-10700 МиГ-23МЛА
10701-10750 ?
10751-10850 МиГ-29 9-13
10851-10900 ?
10901-10920 МиГ-23МЛА
10921-11000 МиГ-29 9-13
10001-11050 ?
11051-11090 МиГ-23БН
11091-11100 Ил-22М
11101-11250 ?
11251-11300 МиГ-23БН
11301-11350 МиГ-23М
11401-11450 МиГ-23БН
11451-11500 ?
11501-11550 МиГ-23М
11551-11700 ?
11701-11710 Ил-22М
11711-11750 ?
11751-11900 МиГ-23М
11901-11950 ?
11951-12000 МиГ-23М
12001-12100 МиГ-23МЛА
12101-12160 МиГ-29 9-12
12161-12300 МиГ-23МЛА
12301-12350 ?
12351-12450 МиГ-23МЛА
12451-12500 ?
12501-12600 МиГ-23МЛА
12601-12650 ?
12651-12700 МиГ-23МЛА
12701-12850 МиГ-23МЛА
12851-12949 ?
12950-13000 МиГ-23МЛА
13001-13050 ?
13051-13100 МиГ-23М,МФ
13101-13250 ?
13251-13400 МиГ-23М,МФ
13401-13600 ?
13601-13750 МиГ-23М,МФ
13751-13800 ?
13801-13950 МиГ-23М,МФ
14050-14100 МиГ-23МЛА
14101-14150 МиГ-23БН
14151-14200 ?
14201-14250 МиГ-23БН
14251-14300 ?
14301-14350 МиГ-29 9-13
14351-14400 ?
14401-14450 ?
14451-14500 ?
14501-14550 МиГ-23М
14551-14600 ?
14601-14650 МиГ-29 9-13
14651-14900 ?
14901-14950 МиГ-29 9-13
14951-15000 ?
15001-15034 МиГ-23МЛА
15035-15129 МиГ-29 9-12
15130-15200 МиГ-29 9-13
15201-15250 МиГ-23МФ
15251-15300 МиГ-29 9-12
15300-15379 МиГ-23П
15380-15400 МиГ-29 9-12
15401-15510 МиГ-23МЛА
15511-15600 МиГ-29 9-13
15601-15800 МиГ-23БН
15801-15850 МиГ-29 9-12
15851-16150 ?
16151-16200 МиГ-29 9-12
16201-16500 ?
16501-16600 МиГ-29 9-12
16601-16700 ?
16701-16800 МиГ-29 9-12
16801-16850 МиГ-23МЛА
16851-16949 ?
16950-17000 ?
17000-17040 ?
17040-17050 МиГ-23МЛА
17051-17100 МиГ-23П
17101-17119 Ил-22М
17120-17200 МиГ-23МФ
17201-17250 ?
17251-17400 МиГ-23МЛА
17401-17450 ?
17451-17510 МиГ-29 9-13
17511-17550 МиГ-23МЛА
17551-17560 Ил-22М
17561-17600 ?
17601-17700 МиГ-23П
17701-17750 МиГ-29 9-13
17751-17800 ?
17801-17899 МиГ-23П
17900-17954 МиГ-29 9-13
17955-18020 МиГ-23П
18025-18048 ?
18049-18100 МиГ-29 9-12
18101-18121 МиГ-29 9-13
18122-18299 ?
18300-18350 МиГ-23П
18351-18450 ?
18450-18500 МиГ-29 9-12
18501-18650 ?
18650-18699 МиГ-23П
18700-18750 МиГ-29 9-13
18751-18800 МиГ-29 9-12
18801-18900 ?
18901-18950 МиГ-23П
18951-19000 ?
19001-19050 МиГ-23МЛА
19051-19099 МиГ-23П
19100-19150 МиГ-23МЛА
19151-19199 МиГ-23БН
19151-19249 ?
19250-19370 МиГ-23МЛА
19371-19399 МиГ-23П
19400-19500 МиГ-23МЛА
19501-19599 ?
19600-19650 МиГ-23МЛА
19651-19700 МиГ-23П
19701-19744 МиГ-23МЛА
19745-19810 МиГ-23П
19810-19899 МиГ-23БН
19900-20000 МиГ-23МЛА
20001-20049 ?
20050-20100 МиГ-23МЛА
20101-20109 ?
20110-20199 МиГ-29 9-12
20200-20250 МиГ-23МФ
20250-20300 МиГ-23МЛА
20301-20449 ?
20450-20461 МиГ-23МФ
20462-20500 ?
20501-20560 МиГ-23МЛА
20561-20600 МиГ-29 9-12
20601-20750 ?
20751-20900 МиГ-23МЛА
20901-21000 ?
21001-21090 МиГ-23МФ
21091-21119 МиГ-29 9-13
21120-21120 МиГ-23БН
21121-21129 МиГ-29 9-13
21130-21199 МиГ-23МФ
21200-21350 ?
21351-21400 МиГ-23МЛА
21401-21450 ?
21451-21500 МиГ-23МФ
21504-21549 МиГ-29 9-13
21550-21829 ?
21830-21830 МиГ-29 9-12
21843-21850 МиГ-29 9-12
21851-21900 ?
21901-21950 МиГ-29 9-13
21951-22000 ?
22001-22050 МиГ-23МЛА
22051-22150 ?
22151-22200 МиГ-23МФ
22200-22250 МиГ-29 9-12????
22250-22299 ?
22300-22350 МиГ-29 9-12
22351-22400 МиГ-23БН
22401-22450 МиГ-23МЛА
22451-22500 ?
22501-22550 МиГ-29 9-12
22511-22800 ?
22801-22900 МиГ-23БН
22901-22950 ?
22951-23000 МиГ-29 9-12
23001-23100 МиГ-23 МЛА
23101-23200 ?
23201-23250 МиГ-23 МЛА
23251-23300 МиГ-29 9-13	
23301-23350 МиГ-23МЛА
23351-23399 ?
23400-23500 МиГ-23МЛА
23501-23700 ?
23701-23800 МиГ-23МЛА
23801-23999 ?
24001-24051 МиГ-23МЛА
24052-24200 МиГ-23МФ
24201-24248 ?
24249-24350 МиГ-23МЛА
24351-24500 ?
24501-24548 МиГ-23МЛА
24550-24600 ?
24601-24610 МиГ-23МФ
24615-24650 МиГ-23МЛА
24651-24839 ?
24840-24900 МиГ-23МЛА
24901-25050 ?
25051-25075 МиГ-23МЛА
25076-25150 МиГ-29 9-12
25151-25300 ?
25301-25384 МиГ-23МЛА
25385-25400 МиГ-23 23-22
25401-25750 ?
25751-25800 МиГ-29 9-12
25801-25850 ?
25851-26000 МиГ-29 9-13
25001-26100 ?
26101-26150 МиГ-23 23-22
26151-26299 ?
26300-26400 МиГ-29 9-12
26401-26450 ?
26451-26474 Миг-23 23-22
26475-27200 ?
27202-27250 Миг-23 23-22
27251-27400 ?
27401-27450 Миг-29 9-13
27451-27549 ?
27550-27600 МиГ-29К,М опытные
27601-28099 ?
28100-28199 МиГ-29 9-13
28200-28499 ?
28500-28510 МиГ-29 9-13
28511-29000 ?
29002-29050 МиГ-29 9-13
29051-29349 ?
29350-29400 МиГ-29 9-13
29401-29599 ?
29600-29650 МиГ-29 9-13
29651-30000 ?
30001-30050 МиГ-29 9-12
30051-31199 ?
31200-31300 МиГ-29 9-13
31301-31599 ?
31600-31700 МиГ-29 9-13
31701-31999 ?
32000-32050 МиГ-29 9-12
32051-32349 ?
32350-32400 МиГ-29 9-12
32401-32999 ?
33000-33050 МиГ-29 СМТ
33051-33299 ?
33300-33400 МиГ-29 СМТ
33401-34099
34100-34150 МиГ-29 СМТ
34151-35099 ?
35100-35200 МиГ-29 9-12
35201-35399 ?
35400-35410 МиГ-29 9-12
35411-36019 ?
36020-36100 МиГ-29 9-12
36101-36500 ?
36501-36600 МиГ-29 9-12
36601-37199 ?
37200-37250 МиГ-29 СМТ
37251-38309 ?
38310-38320 МиГ-29 9-12
38321-39999 ?
40000-40050 МиГ-29КУБ
40051-42199 ?
42200-42250 МиГ-29К
42251-43199 ?
43200-43250 МиГ-29К
43251-43549 ?
43550-43600 МиГ-29К

*Примечание 2:кодировка пятикодов заводов №39 и 99*

В номерной системе данных заводов серия и номер кодируются раздельно, поэтому можно довольно легко сопоставить нормальную и шифросерию

МиГ-27:

07*** 07-**
08*** 08-**
11*** 09-**
12*** 10-**
13*** 11-**
15*** 12-**
17*** 13-**
18*** 14-**
20*** 15-**
22*** 16-**
25*** 17-**
30*** 18-**
32*** 19-**
35*** 20-**
36*** 21-**
38*** 22-**
39*** 23-**
40*** 24-**
43*** 25-**
45*** 26-**
46*** 27-**
49*** 28-**
50*** 29-**
51*** 30-**
53*** 31-**
55*** 32-**
56*** 33-**
58*** 34-**
60*** 36-**
61*** 37-**
63*** 38-**
64*** 39-**
65*** 40-**
67*** 41-**
68*** 42-**
69*** 43-**

Су-27УБ:

01*** 01-**
02*** 02-**
05*** 03-**
07*** 04-**
08*** 05-**
10*** 06-**
12*** 07-**
13*** 08-**
15*** 09-**
17*** 10-**
18*** 11-**
20*** 12-**
22*** 13-**
24*** 14-**
25*** 15-**
30*** 16-**
32*** 17-**

МиГ-27М:

01*** 01-**
06*** 02-**
08*** 03-**
10*** 04-**
15*** 05-**
18*** 06-**
22*** 07-**
24*** 08-**
28*** 09-**
31*** 10-**
34*** 11-**
38*** 12-**
45*** 13-**

Су-25УБ:

01*** 01-**
05*** 02-**
08*** 03-**
10*** 04-**
13*** 05-**
15*** 06-**
19*** 07-**
23*** 08-**
26*** 09-**
28*** 10-**
31*** 11-**
36*** 12-**
41*** 13-**

МиГ-23УБ:

02*** 43-**
03*** 44-**
05*** 45-**
09*** 46-**
10*** 47-**
12*** 48-**
15*** 49-**
19*** 50-**
20*** 51-**
25*** 52-**
27*** 53-**
30*** 54-**
32*** 55-**
39*** 56-**
40*** 57-**
41*** 58-**
43*** 59-**
47*** 60-**
60*** 61-**
65*** 62-**
70*** 63-**
71*** 64-**
75*** 65-**
80*** 66-**

продолжение следует

*Примечание 3:кодировка пятикода завода КуммАП*

В номерной системе данных заводов серия и номер также кодируются раздельно, поэтому можно довольно легко сопоставить нормальную и шифросерию, а также и номер для данного завода

Серия:

01*** 01-**
02*** 02-**
04*** 03-**
05*** 04-**
07*** 05-**
08*** 06-**
10*** 07-**
11*** 08-**
13*** 09-**
14*** 10-**
16*** 11-**
17*** 12-**
19*** 13-**
20*** 14-**
22*** 15-**
23*** 16-**

44*** 31-**
46*** 32-**

62*** 40-**
64*** 41-**

79*** 51-**
80*** 52-**
82*** 53-**
83*** 54-**
85*** 55-**
86*** 56-**
87*** 57-**
88*** 58-**
89*** 59-**
91*** 62-**
92*** 63-**
94*** 64-**

115*** 75-**
117*** 76-**
118*** 77-**
119*** 78-**
121*** 79-**
122*** 80-**

Номер:

01*** 01-**
02*** 02-**
04*** 03-**
05*** 04-**
07*** 05-**
08*** 06-**
10*** 07-**
11*** 08-**
13*** 09-**
14*** 10-**
16*** 11-**
17*** 12-**
19*** 13-**
20*** 14-**
22*** 15-**
23*** 16-**
25*** 17-**
26*** 18-**
28*** 19-**
29*** 20-**
31*** 21-**
32*** 22-**
34*** 23-**
35*** 24-**
37*** 25-**
38*** 26-**
40*** 27-**
41*** 28-**
43*** 29-**

*Примечание 4:буквенная кодировка*

До введения шифрования номер и серия машины кодировались по системе *САМОЛЕТЧИК*

С-0,А-1,М-2,0-3,Л-4,Е-5,Т-6,Ч-7,И-8,К-9

----------


## lindr

*Список Авиазаводов (в разработке)*

После опубликования первого варианта просьба проконсультировать по правильным названиям.

1	1919-1941	Москва	Авиационный Завод им Сталина	И-1, Р-1, И-2бис, И-3, И-4, Р-5, И-5, И-7, И-15, ССС, Р-Z, ДИ-6, И-15бис, И-153, МиГ-3, Ил-2, Як-2

1	1963-НВ	Москва, Луховицы Луховицкий Авиационный Завод им Дементьева (ММЗ Знамя Труда) МиГ-21Ф-13, Миг-21ПФ, МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МФ, МиГ-21МТ, МиГ-23С, МиГ-23, МиГ-23М, МиГ-23МФ, МиГ-23МЛ, МиГ-23МЛА, МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-29, МиГ-29К, МиГ-29КУБ, Ил-38, Ил-18, Ил-20, Ил-22, Ил-22М

1*	1941-НВ	Куйбышев (Самара) Куйбышевский Авиационный Завод им Сталина Ил-2, Ил-10, МиГ-9, Миг-15, МиГ-17, Ил-28, Ту-16

18	1932-1941	Воронеж Воронежский Авиационный Завод (ВАСО) АНТ-36, САМ-5, ТБ-3, ДБ-3, Ил-2

295, 18	1941-НВ	Куйбышев (Самара) Куйбышевский Авиационный Завод Ил-2, Ил-10, Ту-16, Ту-95, Ту-95М, Ту-95КМ, Ту-95РЦ, Ту-114, Ту-126, Ту-142, Ту-95МС, Ту-154, Ту-154М, Ан-140

21	1932-НВ	Горький (Н Новгород) Горьковский Авиационный Завод им Орджоникидзе ("Сокол") ХАИ-1, УТИ-1, УТИ-2, УТИ-3, УТИ-4, И-5, И-14, И-16, ЛаГГ-3, Ла-5, Ла-5Ф, Ла-5ФН, Ла-7, Ла-9, Ла-11, Ла-15, Миг-15, МиГ-15бис, МиГ-15Р, МиГ-17, МиГ-17П, МиГ-17ПФ, МиГ-19, МиГ-19С, МиГ-19П, МиГ-19ПМ, Миг-21Ф, МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-21ПФ, МиГ-21ПФС, МиГ-21ПФМ, МиГ-21С, МиГ-21СМ, МиГ-21СМТ, МиГ-25Р, МиГ-25РБ, МиГ-25П, МиГ-25ПД, Миг-29УБ, Миг-31, МиГ-31Б, Як-130

7, 22	1927-1941	Москва	Авиационный Завод им Горбунова Ю-20, Ю-21, Р-3, Р-6, И-4, ТБ-1, Р-6, ТБ-3, ДБ-А, СБ, Пе-2, АНТ-9, АНТ-35

22	1941-НВ	Казань Казанский Авиационный Завод им Горбунова (КАПО) Пе-2, Пе-8, Ту-4, Ту-22, Ту-22М, Ту-160, Ту-104Б, Ту-110, Ту-214, Ил-62, Ил-62М

3, 23	1919-1941	Ленинград Авиационный завод	И-2, И-2бис, У-2

23	1941-1961	Москва	 Завод им. Хрунищева (ГКНПТ)	Ил-4, Ту-2, Ту-4, Ми-6, Ми-8, Ил-28, М-4, 3М, ЗМС, ЗМН, ЗМД

3, 25	1919-1927	Москва	 Авиационный завод

30	1942-1963	Москва	ММЗ Знамя Труда Ил-2, Ил-12, Ил-14, Ил-28, Ил-18

10,31	1923-1941	Таганрог Авиационный завод Р-1, Р-6, МБР-2, ГСТ, КОР-1, КОР-2, Су-2, ЛаГГ-3

31	1941-НВ	Тбилиси Тбилавиастрой	ЛаГГ-3, Ла-5, Як-3, Як-15, Як-17, Як-23, Миг-15бис, МиГ-17ПФ, МиГ-21У, МиГ-21УС, МиГ-21УМ, Су-25

39	1927-1941	Москва	Авиационный завод имени В. Р. Менжинского И-5, И-Z, И-15, И-16, Ди-6, ТБ-3, ДБ-3, Пе-2, Пе-3

39	1941-НВ	Иркутск Иркутский Авиационный Завод (ИАПО)	Пе-2, Пе-3бис, Ил-4, Ил-6, Ер-2, Ту-2, Ту-14, Ил-28Р, Ил-28Б, Як-28, Як-28Л, Як-28И, Як-28Р, Як-28ПП, МиГ-23УБ, Миг-27,Су-27УБ, Су-30, Су-30МКИ, Су-30МКА, Су-30МКМ, Су-30СМ, Як-130, Ан-12, Ан-24, Бе-200, МС-21

12,43	1920-1941	Святошино (Киев)Авиационный завод К-1, ХАИ-1, А-4

45	1935-1936	Севастополь Авиационный завод	МП-1

47	1928-1941	Ленинград Авиационный завод	УТ-1, УТ-2, УТ-3

47	1941-НВ	Оренбург Авиационный завод УТ-2, Як-1, Як-6, Ще-2, Ил-10М, Ми-1, Ка-226

64	1943-НВ	Воронеж Воронежский Авиационный Завод (ВАСО) Ил-10, Ил-28, Ту-128, Ту-144, Ан-10, Ан-12, Ил-86, Ил-96

62,81	1932-1941	Тушино	Авиационный завод Сталь-2, Сталь-3, Сталь-5, Сталь-11, И-28, ДИ-6, Як-2, Як-4, Т-4, УТ-3

82	1942-1945	Тушино	Авиационный завод Як-7, Як-7Б, Як-9

84	1932-1941	Химки Авиационный завод ПС-84

84	1941-НВ	Ташкент Ташкентский Авиационный Завод имени В.П.Чкалова(ТАПО) Ли-2, Ил-14, Ан-8, Ан12, Ан-22, Ил-76, Ил-78, Ил-114

86	1946-НВ	Таганрог Таганрогский Авиационный Завод (ТАВИА) им Димитрова (Бериева) Бе-6, Бе-10, Бе-12, Ту-142, Ту-95МС, А-50, Бе-200

89	Москва		Авиационный завод, филиал завода №1	 АНТ-9, ПС-89

99	1939-НВ	Улан-Уде Авиационный Завод Улан-Уде (УУАП)	Ла-5, Ла-7, Ла-9, Миг-15УТИ, Як-25РВ, Ка-15, Ка-18, Ка-25, Ми-8, Ми-17, Су-25УБ, Миг-27М, Ан-24

116	1939-НВ	Арсеньев Арсеньевский авиазионный завод "Прогресс"	УТ-2, Як-18, Як-50, Як-55, Ми-24А, Ми-24В, Ми-24Д, Ми-24К, Ми-24Р, Ми-24П, Ми-24ВП, Ми-34, Ми-34С, Ка-50, Ка-52

124	1934-1941	Казань	Завод № 124 имени Серго Орджоникидзе АНТ-20бис, КАИ-1, ДБ-А, Пе-8, ПС-84

125	1934-1941	Иркутск Иркутский Авиационный Завод И-14, СБ

126	1936-НВ	Комсомольск на Амуре	Авиационный Завод Комсомольска на Амуре им. Гагарина (КНААПО, КНААЗ) Р-6,ДБ-3Б,Ил-4,Ил-4Т,Ли-2Т,Ли-2П,Миг-15бис,Миг-17,МиГ-17Ф,Су-7,Су-7Б,Су-7БМ,Су-7БКЛ,Су-7БМК,Су-7У,Су-7УМК,Су-17,Су-17М,Су-20,Су-17М2,Су-22,Су-17М3,Су-22М,Су-22М3, Су-17М4,Су-22М4,Су-17УМ,Су-17УМ3,Су-22У,Су-22УМ3,Су-22УМ3К,Су-27,Су-27УБ,Су-30МКК,Су-30МК2,Су-27СКМ,Су-35,Су-35С,Су-30М2,Су-27СМ3

135	1927-НВ	Харьков Харьковский авиазавод имени Совнаркома Украинской ССР К-4, К-5, И-Z, ИП-1, Р-10, Су-2, Як-7, Як-9, Як-9Б, Як-18, Миг-15УТИ, Ту-104, Ту-124, Ту-134, Ан-72, Ан-72П, Ан-74, Ан-140

150			Авиационный завод 3 комбината УТ-1

153	1936-НВ	Новосибирск Новосибирский Авиационный Завод им Чкалова (НАПО) И-16, ЛаГГ-3, Як-7Б, Як-9, Миг-15, МиГ-17, МиГ-17Ф, МиГ-19, Су-9, Су-11, Як-28П, Як-28ПМ, Су-15, Су-15Т, Су-15ТМ, Су-15УТ, Су-24, Су-34, Ан-38

155	1939-НВ	Москва ОКБ МиГ МиГ-3

166	1941-НВ	Омск Омский Завод (Полет) Ту-2, Як-7, Як-9У, Ил-28, Ту-104, Ан-74

168	1942-НВ	Ростов на Дону	Ростовский Завод (Росвертол)	УТ-2М, По-2, Ил-10М, Ил-40, Ми-6, Ми-10, Ми-24, Ми-26, Ми-28, Ан-74Т

207	1932-1941	Долгопрудный	Дирижаблестрой Су-2, Пе-2, Ту-2, Як-6, По-2, Ан-2, Як-12

272	1944-1967	Ленинград Ленинградский авиационный завод	Як-11, Як-12, Як-24

288	1937-1945	Кимры	Савеловский машиностроительный завод КОР-2

292	1937-2012	Саратов Саратовский Авиационный Завод Р-10, Як-1, Як-3, Як-11, Миг-15, Як-25, Як-27, Як-38, Як-40, Як-42, Ми-4, Як-54

301	1939-1950	Химки	Авиационный завод УТ-3, ЛаГГ-1, ЛаГГ-3, Як-1, Ла-9, Ла-11, Ла-15

329	1941-НВ	Москва	Московский Вертолетный Завод им. Миля

381	1940-1941	Ленинград Авиационный завод	Ил-2

381	1941-1942	Нижний Тагил Авиационный завод Ил-2

381	1942-1950	Москва Авиационный завод Ла-5, Ла-7, Миг-15

387	1940-1941	Ленинград Авиационный завод	У-2

387	1941-НВ	Казань	Казанский Вертолетный Завод	По-2, Ми-1, Ми-4, Ми-8, Ми-17, Ми-14

458	1940-1942	Ростов на Дону	Авиационный завод	УТИ-4

462,464	1932-1941	Долгопрудный	Дирижаблестрой Су-2, Пе-2, Ту-2, Як-6, По-2, Ан-2, Як-12

471	1941-	Шумерля Авиационный завод У-2, Як-6

473	1944-НВ	Святошино (Киев) ОКБ Антонова Ан-2, Ан-24, Ан-26, Ан-32, Ан-124

475	1944-НВ	Смоленск Смоленский Авиационный Завод Як-18Т, Як-42, Пчела	

477	1943-	Красноярск КОР-2

494	1942-	Козловка Авиационный завод	У-2

600	1940-1943	Урумчи	Авиационный завод И-16, УТИ-4, УТ-2

	1968-НВ	Кумертау Кумертаунский Авиационный Завод Ка-26, Ка-27, Ка-28, Ка-29, Ка-32, Ка-31, Ка-226

	1976-НВ	Ульяновск Ульяновский Авиационный Завод им Устинова (Авиастар) Ан-124, Ту-204

----------


## timsz

Спасибо! Хорошая тема.

Пока все не объял, буду понемногу.

Вот, что насобирал по типам завода 21 Типы самолетов Завода No 21
В начале там не было серий, и номера имели вид тип21номер. То есть, 7211 - это первый самолет типа 7. 155-ый самолет, если бы был, имел серийный 721155. То есть, номер "раздвигался" по мере роста. Серии появились где-то в районе 20 типа.

ИМХО, для наглядности стоит ввести обозначения элементов номера, чтобы можно было с их помощью делать шаблоны. Попозже скину свои наработки по этому.

Еще, как мне кажется, надо выделить общегосударственные системы. Их было две - год-завод-серия-номер в 60-70-ых (например, 3341206 для Ан-12) и 11-13-значная потом (и сейчас). Притом эта система работает не только на ЛА, но и на двигатели и ракеты. Тогда надо просто расписать, какие номера каким заводам соответствовали, типы внутри завода и какой вариант номера использовался.

Насчет Ту-154 на 18 заводе. Там тоже не было серий - номера шли подряд. В начале в номере было три цифры, после 999 стало четыре. Номера 001-605 соответствовали "обычным" Ту-154, а Ту-154М пошли с 701. Соответственно, номера 606-700 отсутствовали.  В номере присутствовала литера "А" (не "А0"), так же, как и сейчас у Ан-140. То есть, это не обозначение типа, а что-то другое. Может, "А" - для гражданских, а "М" - для военных?


ЗЫ Вместо экселя можно использовать Google Documents.

----------


## lindr

> Еще, как мне кажется, надо выделить общегосударственные системы. Их было две - год-завод-серия-номер в 60-70-ых (например, 3341206 для Ан-12) и 11-13-значная потом (и сейчас).


Таки нет, не две а гораздо больше около 20 , посмотрите таблицы, каждый завод по своему до десяти вариантов на заводе.




> ИМХО, для наглядности стоит ввести обозначения элементов номера, чтобы можно было с их помощью делать шаблоны. Попозже скину свои наработки по этому.
> 
> Тогда надо просто расписать, какие номера каким заводам соответствовали


Именно так и сделано




> То есть, 7211 - это первый самолет типа 7. 155-ый самолет, если бы был, имел серийный 721155. То есть, номер "раздвигался" по мере роста.


Или это можно трактовать как 01-55, у ИАЗ например никогда ноль в серии не пишется, например 30Л326 это СУ-30МКИ 03-26 (по 99 машин в серии).




> В номере присутствовала литера "А" (не "А0"), так же, как и сейчас у Ан-140. То есть, это не обозначение типа, а что-то другое. Может, "А" - для гражданских, а "М" - для военных?


Похоже не так М4-Ту-114, М5-Ту-95КМ, МРЦ-Ту-95РЦ. А0,М0-Ту-154.

Смотрите сюда 

9802203	К	№18			30.01.60	СССР		1006-й ТБАП, конв КД, КМ, К-22
60802204	К	№18			1960	СССР		стат. испыт
...
61802501	К	№18			??.12.61	СССР		1226-й ТБАП
62М52502	КМ	№18			1962	СССР		1226-й ТБАП, первый КМ, конв К-22

0 заменили на М5, для Ту-114 4 на М4. Номера серий без первого нуля, у Ту-95 первые с нулем, поздние типы и 142 126 -без.

88401 = 1958, завод №18, Ту-114, 00-01.

----------


## timsz

> Таки нет, не две а гораздо больше около 20 , посмотрите таблицы, каждый завод по своему до десяти вариантов на заводе.


Поэтому я и говорил не о внутризаводских, а общегосударственных системах, то есть системах, которые использовали не на одном заводе, а на многих.




> Именно так и сделано


Но сгруппировано по заводам. Я попозже выложу, что имею в виду. Вообще, ИМХО, полезно иметь и по заводам список, и по системам. И тот, и другой нужен.




> Или это можно трактовать как 01-55, у ИАЗ например никогда ноль в серии не пишется, например 30Л326 это СУ-30МКИ 03-26 (по 99 машин в серии).


Трактовать можно, но это неправильно. Тут дело не в трактовке, а в организации производства. Не было, например, у Ту-154 привязок к сериям, шли они подряд и все. Конечно, для полной уверенности надо действительно понимать, как к этому на производстве относились. Но такую информацию получить не всегда возможно. Хорошим показателем наличия серий может быть номер первого самолета: если он 101 - производство ведется сериями, а если 001 и нет пропусков, то, скорее всего и серий нет.

----------


## lindr

> Поэтому я и говорил не о внутризаводских, а общегосударственных системах, то есть системах, которые использовали не на одном заводе, а на многих.


*Не было таких*, иногда системы двух трех заводов совпадали какой-то промежуток времени, пример 1950-1952 года и разные заводы

1401001, 54210101, 0116601, 0115301, 50301104, 222001, 2400908, 0116, 1840347,31530101 - ничего общего, где-то серия едет впереди номера, где-то номер впереди серии, где-то есть код завода, где-то есть код изделия, где-то оба, где-то изделие впереди завода, где-то наоборот :Rolleyes: 

Шифрованные пятикоды тоже имеют разных смысл в зависимости от выпускающего завода я насчитал не менее 5 вариантов, в одних выделяются диапазоны под разные типы, у других отдельно кодируется серия и номер, у третьих тип определяется третьей цифрой итд.




> 101 - производство ведется сериями, а если 001 и нет пропусков, то, скорее всего и серий нет.


Полно машин было с нулевой серией, поэтому по сути если в серии не 99 другое число, то нужно строго говорить о серии, если всегда 99, не принципиально делить или не делить на серии, все равно результат будет совпадать с порядковым номером.




> 11-13-значная потом (и сейчас).


Сейчас зав номера используются состоящие от 5 до 16 знаков

----------


## timsz

> *Не было таких*, иногда системы двух трех заводов совпадали какой-то промежуток времени,


Конечно, такой системы, по которой работало бы все заводы, и которая распространялась бы на все ЛА никогда не было. Но системы (или как минимум единый подход), охватывающий значительное количество предприятий и значительное количество типов авиационной техники были. Я говорил о двух, но, пожалуй, и третья была. Но давайте по порядку.

Во-первых, хотелось бы предложить для расшифровки номера использовать следующие обозначения:

n - номер по порядку (когда выпуск идет без серий)
b - номер серии
i - номер в серии
t - обозначения типа
p - обозначение завода
y - обозначение года
q - обозначение квартала
m - обозначение месяца
x - зашифрованный или случайный номер

Используются строчные (маленькие) латинские буквы. Количество букв соответствует количеству знаков в номере. Если использование не обязательно, то буква заключается в квадратные скобки. Остальные знаки идут "как есть". Все возможные варианты объять, наверное, невозможно, поэтому иногда приходится делать дополнительные пояснения.

При таком подходе номера для ранних самолетов завода № 21 имеют следующий вид:

[t]tpp[n][n]n

или, если детализировать, что речь идет именно о 21 заводе:

[t]t21[n][n]n

То есть, номер содержит одну или две цифры типа, номер завода ("21"), и от одной до трех цифр номера самолета по порядку. Поздние самолеты, когда выпуск шел сериями имели номера:

ttppbbii

Ярко выраженных систем две. Первая стала использоваться где-то в конце 1950-х, и номера по этой системе обычно имели вид: yppbbii. На этой системе подробнее остановлюсь ниже. Вторая система применялась, если не ошибаюсь с конца 1970-х и в самом общем виде имеет вид: pppttt[qy]xxxxx - код завода из трех цифр, код изделия из трех цифр, квартал и год выпуска (часто не применялось) и пятикод. Иногда пятикод имеет осмысленные цифры, но чаще - случайные. Эта система используется как минимум еще для двигателей и ракет.

И, пожалуй, некоторая системность есть в самолетах 30-х годов. Их номера часто имели вид pp[n]nn - номер завода и порядковый номер самолета. Система нумерации Горьковского завода является по сути модификацией этой же системы - спереди добавили цифры типа.


Подробнее о системе 60-х годов. Для простоты и чтобы не путаться предлагаю называть ее "Система 7", так как обычный номер по этой системе состоял из семи цифр. Номера по этой системе присваивали как минимум 8 авиационных заводов, а количество типов, имеющих номера по этой системе, сразу и не посчитаешь. Интересно, что по этой системе получали номера только тяжелые самолеты - истребителей, вроде, не было.

*Система 7*

Обычный заводской номер Системы 7 имел вид: yppbbii - год выпуска, код завода, серия и номер в серии. Так как типа в номере нет, заводам приходилось выдумывать различия. Так, например, 39 завод (Иркутск) стал использовать вторую цифру в коде завода для обозначения типа. То есть, номера самолетов иркутского завода с некоторого времени стали иметь вид: yptbbii или, конкретнее, y9tbbii. На Ташкентском заводе после начала выпуска Ан-12, Ан-8 стали получать номера совсем другого вида, с буквами. В Воронеже для того, чтобы отличать номера Ан-12 и Ан-10, с некоторой серии Ан-12 выкинули номер года, то есть номер стал шестизначным. На Киевском заводе для того, чтобы отличались номера Ан-24 и Ан-26, у крайнего в номере оставили только серию и номер в серии. На Харьковском заводе у Ту-134Ш через некоторое время серию и номер в серии заменили пятикодом. И еще есть примеры.

С годом тоже были варианты. Так как вскоре год стал повторяться, некоторые заводы стали писать полный год, а Ташкент добавил для Ан-12 спереди нолик, а уж что с Ил-76 сделал, даже понять сложно.

Код завода, как мне кажется, получали следующим образом. Если завод имел двухзначный номер, справа к номеру прибавляли "0". То есть, из "64" для Воронежа получали "640". После этого первую цифру отбрасывали, и получали двухзначный код. По крайней мере все сходится, кроме двух понятных исключений - завода 84 (Ташкент) и 99 (Улан-Удэ).  Так как их коды совпадали с кодами заводов 39 (Иркутск) и 64 (Воронеж), первый получил код 34, а второй так и использовал 99.

Общий список кодов заводов такой:
Код
Завод
Город

20
22
Казань

90
39
Иркутск

34
84
Ташкент

35
135
Харьков

40
64
Воронеж

66
166
Омск

73
473
Киев

80
18
Куйбышев

99
99
Улан-Удэ

----------


## timsz

> Полно машин было с нулевой серией, поэтому по сути если в серии не 99 другое число, то нужно строго говорить о серии, если всегда 99, не принципиально делить или не делить на серии, все равно результат будет совпадать с порядковым номером.


А я написал только, что из первого номера "101" можно судить о серии, а обратного я не писал. ;)

Желание все привести к единой системе понятно, но реалии жизни таковы, что единой системы нет - часть самолетов идет сериями, часть идет общим потоком. Можно, конечно, считать общий потом сериями по 100 (10, 1000, 1) самолетов, но зачем? Вот пример из настоящего - Суперджет (а также, насколько я понимаю, Аэробусы и Боинги). Самолеты идут без серий, просто по номеру. И считать, что самолет 95032 - это 32-ой самолет нулевой серии по меньше мере странно.





> Сейчас зав номера используются состоящие от 5 до 16 знаков


Да, единой системы сейчас по-прежнему нет. Но система из 11 (13) цифр охватывает довольно большое количество типов. И то позволяет находить закономерности и расшифровывать номера. Что важно.

----------


## Sr10

> С годом тоже были варианты. Так как вскоре год стал повторяться, некоторые заводы стали писать полный год, а Ташкент добавил для Ан-12 спереди нолик, а уж что с Ил-76 сделал, даже понять сложно.


У 76-х 9 и 10-значники обусловлены годом:  например 03-1973гв, 000-1980гв, 100-1990гв.

----------


## timsz

> У 76-х 9 и 10-значники обусловлены годом:  например 03-1973гв, 000-1980гв, 100-1990гв.


Да, так и есть. Первый нолик - это как у Ан-12, появился в семидесятых, следующее десятилетие - еще один нолик добавили. Потом, видно, решили, что еще добавлять нули - это уж слишком, поставили вместо нуля единичку, а в следущее десятилетие - двойку. Так как это уже были 2000-ые, то получилось что вторая и третья цифра - реальный год. И в завершающих Илах так и оставили: 2113422748, 2123422752.

А в целом ноги растут из той же Системы 7, только вместо серии-номера используется пятикод.

----------


## timsz

> Номер завода	Система нумерации	Год	Код завода	Серия	Номер
> 23	Вторая	0-9	3	000-999	01-99
> Номер завода	Система нумерации	Год	Код завода	Серия	Номер
> 30	Вторая	8,9,50	30	000-999	01-99


А какие есть примеры таких номеров?

----------


## lindr

5300508	М-4	№23			01.55	СССР	62	Конв. в М-4-2 Энгельс

50301801	Б	№30			1950	СССР		1535-й МТАП потерян 15.02.55

можно было и больше, но по одному достаточно.

----------


## F74

На щитках передней стойки шасси Су-24М номера идут в виде SS513NN, где SS - серии от 01 до 13, NN - номер самолета в серии от 01 до 99 (13 серия неполная). В служебной документации используются такие же, иногда в виде - "до самолета 12-24", например.

----------


## lindr

Таки не совсем: с 1041609  уже *416* а 1015303 еще *153*.

У МР известны 0741623 и 0741623 соответственно (замена кода произошла в 1987)

----------


## timsz

> 50301801	Б	№30			1950	СССР		1535-й МТАП потерян 15.02.55


Это Ил-28?
А какие есть примеры с первой "8" или "9"? Это какой год выпуска?

----------


## lindr

Для Ил-28 с 8,9 (1948, 1949) нет есть для Ил-12 8302311, c 1949 у Ил-12 правда появилась еще доп цифра, между номером серии и кодом завода может изменили номер серии или что еще. 930*1*3313

потом в 1951, систему нумерации поменяли, а 1952 еще раз поменяли.

50301801	Б	№30			1950	СССР		1535-й МТАП потерян 15.02.55
530512007	Б	№30			01.51	СССР		ОКБ Ил парашют
...
530523018	Б	№30			1952	СССР	СССР-63932	в/ч 13837
52003701	РМ	№30			1952	СССР		НИИ ВВС ВК-5

----------


## timsz

> 0741623 и 0741623


Где-то опечатка?

----------


## F74

> Таки не совсем: с 1041609  уже *416* а 1015303 еще *153*.
> 
> У МР известны 0741623 и 0741623 соответственно (замена кода произошла в 1987)


Да, что-то я сегодня торможу, действительно на 13 серии 416, а не 513. Виноват.

----------


## timsz

> Да, что-то я сегодня торможу, <...> а не 513. Виноват.


Там 153  ;-)

----------


## Migarius

Диапазон 19701-19750 принадлежал МиГ-23МЛА, а 20101-20129 - МиГ-23МФ

----------


## lindr

> Диапазон 19701-19750 принадлежал МиГ-23МЛА, а 20101-20129 - МиГ-23МФ


Да, точно! Спасибо!

0390319647	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14521 Украина 562-й АРЗ
0390319649	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14522?
0390319650?	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14523?
0390319701	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14524?
0390319702	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14525?
0390319703	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	25	14526 Украина, Кременчуг

Хм а в 0390220137 (FP-85), вмеcто 3 ноль или 2? ,0390220107 точно в Алжире был, 0107 на киле а 0137 читался не совсем четко :Confused: .

и не понятно с

2960520115	9-12	№30			1986	СССР	35	25?? 31-й ГвИАП

опечатка?

----------


## Migarius

> Да, точно! Спасибо!
> 
> 0390319647	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14521 Украина 562-й АРЗ
> 0390319649	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14522?
> 0390319650?	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14523?
> 0390319701	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14524?
> 0390319702	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14525?
> 0390319703	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	25	14526 Украина, Кременчуг


19615 - 14521
19617 - 14522
19618 - 14523
19619 - 14524
19620 - 14525
19621 - 14526

19647 - 14621
19648 - 14622
19649 - 14623
19650 - 14624
19702 - 14625
19703 - 14626

----------


## Migarius

> Хм а в 0390220137 (FP-85), вмеcто 3 ноль или 2? ,0390220107 точно в Алжире был, 0107 на киле а 0137 читался не совсем четко.


20107 - 13005
20127 - 13106

----------


## lindr

"*...Тяжким трудом, постом и молитвами*" первый пост приведен в божеский вид  :Cool:  исправлено несколько ошибок, жду дальнейших комментариев, ибо вопросы по прежнему есть.

*Просьба к модераторам поправить название темы - заменить номером на номеров.*
 :Confused:

----------


## timsz

А не будут уважаемые авторы возражать, если я в своем посте на первой странице буду обобщать информацию по общим закономерностям серийных номеров разных заводов и типов?

----------


## timsz

По Ту-154




> 71-12	А0-Ту-154	нет	001-700
> 69-70	М0-Ту-154	нет	001-700


Для М номера 001-010, для А - 001-1020.

Тип, думаю, все-таки не "А0", а просто "А". Если "А0" (и для "М0" это тоже справедливо), тогда номер надо писать 01-10. С "М" уже не проверишь, а с "А" там точно трехзначный номер, то есть "А0" не проходит. Думаю, и с "М" то же самое - они поменяли подход еще на Ту-95.

Кроме того, по литерой "А" выпускаются сейчас Ан-140.

Получается строчка должна выглядеть как-то так:
71-13 (или просто без года, так как выпуск еще идет?) | А | Ту-154, Ан-140 | нет | 001-1020 (или какую-то другую цифру писать?)

----------


## lindr

> А не будут уважаемые авторы возражать, если я в своем посте на первой странице буду обобщать информацию по общим закономерностям серийных номеров разных заводов и типов?


*Попробуйте, посмотрим, что у вас получится.* 

Только надо ли это, *все равно все решается конкретным заводом* а так, ну да есть общие моменты, ну и что? Толку то от этого?

----------


## timsz

Кстати, для удобства расшифровки номеров удобно (даже необходимо) иметь таблицу не только по заводам, но и по типам. Вроде того, что сделано у Soviet Transport http://www.oldwings.nl/st/cn_explanation_location.pdf

----------


## lindr

Я решил по другому, у каждой системы будет указана *применимость по типам и годам*, но это позже. По типам машин  пусть сортируют составители реестров конкретного типа.

Поскольку таблица приняла более мене законченный вид об серьезных изменениях буду писать

*- добавлен завод 272 (в разработке)

- завод №39 - экспортный номер Ан-24.*

----------


## timsz

> Только надо ли это, *все равно все решается конкретным заводом* а так, ну да есть общие моменты, ну и что? Толку то от этого?


А Вы уверены, что все решается конкретным заводом? Что не было каких-то спущенных сверху указаний?

Если бы каждый завод делал это сам, то, все бы делали по-разному (и такие случаи очень хорошо видны, вроде номеров 153 завода), и общих моментов вообще бы не было.

С теми же пятикодами - это не могла быть инициатива одного завода. Они внедрялись повсеместно, практически одновременно (не ошибаюсь?) по всей военной продукции. И примерно в то же время пошла Система 11 внедряться - тоже общий неочевидный подход, используемый сразу несколькими заводами.

А толк простой. Если известны общие подходы, проще расшифровывать номера.

----------


## lindr

Указания сверху были, *но не конкретные до цифры*, то что вы называете 11- значной системой это* миф*.

*Во-первых не 11 знаков* у Ми-24, Ка-27, Як-38 итд было 13, у Ка-29 -14итд. У Ту-95МС и Ту-22М, Ту-142, Су-24МК вообще другие системы использовались.

В вторых по смыслу совпадали только три цифры с 4 по 6 (код изделия), но у завода №21 и он не совпадал, у него 4-цифра код завода-0,  а 5-6 код изделия. Первые три цифры *иногда* обозначали код завода, но не у всех заводов, иногда это был код темы разработки, например вы знаете, что несмторя на то, что Су-30МКК имел код Изделия 798 103,а Су-27СК 369 110 кодах перечня поставок писали: 369110-{номер перечня}СК и 369110-{номер перечня}МКК.

Например 369110-001СК и 369110-036МКК.

Последние пять цифр определялись чисто заводом, пятикод завода №292 и пятикод завода МАПО, *это две разных системы нумерации, не имеющие ничего общего*

Скажем так: в системах нумерации с шифрованием разных заводов *встречаются общие моменты*, но различий гораздо больше.

----------


## timsz

> Указания сверху были, *но не конкретные до цифры*, то что вы называете 11- значной системой это* миф*.


Я и не говорю, о конкретных до цифры, а об общих моментах. И как это может быть мифом, если этот принцип используется ... не считал, но, думаю, несколько десятков типов по этому принципу нумеруются.




> *Во-первых не 11 знаков* у Ми-24, Ка-27, Як-38 итд было 13, у Ка-29 -14итд. У Ту-95МС и Ту-22М, Ту-142, Су-24МК вообще другие системы использовались.


11 или 13 обычно. Иногда 10 или 14. И, да, куча типов, которых используют другую систему. "Система 11" - это потому что 11 чаще всего встречается. Хотя, может, надо "Система 13" назвать. Но мне 11 больше нравится, а разницы никакой.) Главное, чтобы было кратко и сразу понятно, о чем речь. Как "пятикод".





> В вторых по смыслу совпадали только три цифры с 4 по 6 (код изделия), но у завода №21 и он не совпадал, у него 4-цифра код завода-0,  а 5-6 код изделия. Первые три цифры *иногда* обозначали код завода, но не у всех заводов, иногда это был код темы разработки, например вы знаете, что несмторя на то, что Су-30МКК имел код Изделия 798 103,а Су-27СК 369 110 кодах перечня поставок писали: 369110-{номер перечня}СК и 369110-{номер перечня}МКК.
> Например 369110-001СК и 369110-036МКК.


Вот тут как раз и хочется все систематизировать и посмотреть, что выходит. Смысла в кодах вообще быть и не должно. Смысл может и быть, тогда - хорошо. Если нет, то нет. Значит, цифры просто абстрактные. Вопрос больше в уникальности кода. А номера 21 завода - это всегда был отдельный разговор. Как и 22-го.




> Последние пять цифр определялись чисто заводом, пятикод завода №292 и пятикод завода МАПО, *это две разных системы нумерации, не имеющие ничего общего*


Важно, что все использовали пятикод. И это было общим подходом - самолет вместо серийного номера получал уникальный номер из пяти цифр.




> Скажем так: в системах нумерации с шифрованием разных заводов *встречаются общие моменты*, но различий гораздо больше.


Важно, что различия идут преимущественно в нюансах использования общего подхода. Тогда имеет смысл (и интерес) искать общее.

----------


## lindr

Понимаете в чем дело, я не из вредности указал свои сомнения и не из желания выставить себя шибко умным. Наоборот я считаю что много еще не знаю например иркутская система 001У-769У или Б000-Б500 или 12500001-125012241 и много чего еще.

Я чего собственно опасаюсь - возможных проблем с псевдоспециалистами, знаете как бывает лень человеку читать полное описание той или иной темы и он и читает только summary, вроде того что вы хотите написать, ибо писать его нужно максимально осторожно, постоянно указывая на частные случаи и исключения.

А так прочитает кто-то упертый про "систему-11" и будет потом всем с остервенением доказывать в зав.номере должно быть *ровно 11-цифр* :Mad: 

К формулировкам надо относится очень ответственно я на этом обжигался множество раз.

----------


## timsz

> Я чего собственно опасаюсь - возможных проблем с псевдоспециалистами, знаете как бывает лень человеку читать полное описание той или иной темы и он и читает только summary, вроде того что вы хотите написать, ибо писать его нужно максимально осторожно, постоянно указывая на частные случаи и исключения.


Насчет псевдоспецов согласен, но тут тоже не перегнуть бы палку. Как один из законов Мэрфи говорит: "Сделай прибор, которым может пользоваться даже дурак, и только дурак захочет им пользоваться." Тут есть такой момент. что очень большой текст как раз провоцирует читать только резюме.)

А насчет исключений - как раз есть желание все исключения (да и не только исключения прописать). Вроде того: такую-то систему использовали такие типы:...... В таком-то типе система использовалась так, в таком-то - так, и т.д.




> А так прочитает кто-то упертый про "систему-11" и будет потом всем с остервенением доказывать в зав.номере должно быть *ровно 11-цифр*


То есть, резюме надо, как сейчас принято, начинать с дисклаймера.) Или области применимости. Согласен.

----------


## lindr

Исправлены таблицы ТАПОич (номер завода) выложена первая версия списка авиазаводов (пост №3)

----------


## timsz

По заводам ГАЗ http://www.ilisso.ru/timsz/avia/lib/gaz/gaz.htm.

Если в столбце "Преобразован" две строчки, нижняя - завод, организованный на месте эвакуированного завода.

----------


## lindr

Добавлены номерные системы заводов №81 и №464, обновлена информация по заводам №99, №31, уточнены по возможности диапазоны номеров и серий заводов №21 и Знамя труда в зависимости от типа машины.

timsz, есть у Вас данные по номерной системе завода №1 Москва в 30-е годы?

Впечатление, что просто гнали номера по нарастающей вне зависимости от типа :Confused:  

Я не вижу там четкой логики, примеры:

1990 - И-2бис первый

2116 - И-2бис

2123 - И-2бис

2167 - Р-1

2542 - ДИ-6

2601 - Р-2

2733 - Р-1

2738 - Р-1

2888 - И-1

2891 - И-1

2894 - И-1

2895 - И-1

3009 - Р-1

3030 - МР-1 (на базе Р-1) для завода №31

3483 - Р-1 третья серия

4027 - И-3

4141 - Р-5 первая машина

4142 - Р-5 вторая машина

4142 - Р-5 третья машина образец для завода №31

4151 - Р-5 образец для второй серии

размер первой серии Р-5- 50 машин, второй -80

4292 - И-5

4298 - И-5

4316 - Р-5 спец версия (вторая серия?)

4372 - И-5

4441 - И-7 головной

4449 - И-7

4534 - Р-5 первая машина третьей серии

4601 - Р-5 первая машина 4-й серии

5648 - И-15 первый серийный

9052 - Р-5 восьмая машина 42-й серии


кроме того в эту систему еще ка-то влезают машины завода №5,22  :Confused: 

1513 - И-4

1522 - И-4

4001 - Р-3 первый

4002 - Р-3 второй

4006 - Р-3 первая машина второй серии

4008 - Р-3

4023 - Р-3

4024 - Р-3

4048 - Р-3

4053 - Р-3

4067 - Р-3

4074 - Р-3

4083 - Р-3

4084 - Р-3

4094 - Р-3

4101 - Р-3

4106 - Р-3

4109 - Р-3

4114 - Р-3

----------


## timsz

> timsz, есть у Вас данные по номерной системе завода №1 Москва в 30-е годы?
> 
> Впечатление, что просто гнали номера по нарастающей вне зависимости от типа


Как-то давно я немного смотрел, тоже впечатление, что шла сквозная нумерация. Но досконально не разбирался.



Важная информация по Иркутскому заводу от Добролета https://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=5191&page=38



ЗЫ А как рамку вокруг таблицы сделать?

----------


## lindr

*По ИАЗ не так все просто* ДБ-3 и ДБ-3Ф шли по системе 39-серия-номер, а указанная система была позже, потом вернулись обратно,Ту-14 например начали с ней. По ЕР-2 информация была, за остальные спасибо, особенно за Ту-14 там у меня в списке записей десять добавится!

P.S. добавил обновил по заводам 124, 99, 1, 116, 473, 22

На очереди №22 (ТБ-7 42***), №475, №207,  №39, №18 (Ер-2), №272.

сетка -class: grid

блин авария пропала часть таблицы :Frown:

----------


## timsz

По 39-ому интересно, что в номере была только серия, а типа, как можно было бы логично предположить, не было. Но номера серий выбирались так, чтобы для разных типов не пересекались.

----------


## lindr

> По 39-ому интересно, что в номере была только серия, а типа, как можно было бы логично предположить, не было. Но номера серий выбирались так, чтобы для разных типов не пересекались.



Вы ошибаетесь в системе с кодом завода посередине тип был, посмотрите первую систему 

И-15=ЦКБ-3 - 3
И-15бис=ЦКБ-3бис - 3
И-16=ЦКБ-12-12
ДБ-3=ЦКБ-30 должен быть -30 но не использовался,

в последствии перешло на новую систему Ту-2 - 10, например, все логично.

Заметьте нет четверки, видимо это Пе-2 и Пе-3. Тройки - т.к. это был И-15, а Ил-4 -5, Ер-2 - 7, Ер-2ОН -8 и.т.д

Об этом справедливо писали еще 4 года назад.




> Как-то давно я немного смотрел, тоже впечатление, что шла сквозная нумерация. Но досконально не разбирался.


Нет не сквозная, не случайно я указал типы машин, более *поздние* модификации имели* меньший* номер.

Например Р-1 -1900+, Р-5 1931 - 4000+, ДИ-6 1935 -2500+, МиГ-3 1940 - 2000+

Объяснение простое - *каждому типу самолетов выделялся свою диапазон или диапазоны*, схожим образом работали *пятикоды МАПО* с 70-х годов, для полного сходства не хватает только *пропусков внутри диапазона*, и похоже, что они были, в некоторых монографиях встречается фраза " _было выпущено .. машин, но по результатам анализа заводских номеров получается больше"._

Похоже новое-хорошо забытое старое, для пятикодов других заводов это не справедливо.

----------


## lindr

> Общий список кодов заводов такой:Код	Завод	Город
> *20*	22	Казань
> *90*	39	Иркутск
> 34	84	Ташкент
> 35	135	Харьков
> *40*	64	Воронеж
> 66	166	Омск
> *73*	473	Киев
> *80*	18	Куйбышев
> *99*	99	Улан-Удэ


Код Казани не *20 а два*, 0- часть серии, код Иркутска *не 90 а 9*, *потом идет код изделия (0-7)*, *см мою таблицу*, код Воронежа* не 40 а 4*, 0 часть серии.

Стандарта на число знаков в серии *никогда не было*, для одного и завода и конкретной модели могло быть с наращиванием *1-9, 10-99,100-999*, у других моделей или (и) заводов *01-99,100-999*, у третих *001-999*.

Киев имел коды 473 (Ан-2) и 73.

Код Куйбышева не *80 а 8*, за ним код изделия 0 код Ту-95, 4 код Ту-114 (опять-таки *смотрим таблицу*, там все наглядно видно)

Код Улан-Уде в 60-е годы как *99 так и 9.*

А еще вы забыли завод №23 имевший схожую систему и код 3 а так же завод №86 (код 6).

А вот завод №168 напротив имел именно описанную Вами систему.

*Стандартом середины 50-60 годов был код завода из одной цифры но были заводы кодом из двух цифр путем сокращения или замены одной, именно сокращения, поэтому коды 20,40, 80, 90 это от незнания*

*0-№30, 1-№1*, 2-№22, 3-№23, 4-№64, 6-№86, 8-№18, 9-№99, №39*

*34-№84, 35-№135, 66-№166, 68-№168, 73-№473*

А Вы к сожалению все смешали в кучу :Frown: .




> Ярко выраженных систем две. Первая стала использоваться где-то в конце 1950-х, и номера по этой системе *обычно имели вид: yppbbii.*


*Обычно имели вид* это громко сказано :Rolleyes:  (см выше).




> Система нумерации Горьковского завода является по сути модификацией этой же системы - спереди добавили цифры типа.


А еще завода №99, завода №39, а на заводе №18 сначала шел код завода потом тип, например 18 5 это Ер-2 т.д.

Скорее редкостью было использование этой системы в чистом виде.




> Подробнее о системе 60-х годов. Для простоты и чтобы не путаться предлагаю называть ее "Система 7", так как обычный номер по этой системе состоял из семи цифр.


Только содержимое номера отличалось см. выше.

----------


## timsz

> Заметьте нет четверки, видимо это Пе-2 и Пе-3. Тройки - т.к. это был И-15, а Ил-4 -5, Ер-2 - 7, Ер-2ОН -8 и.т.д


Добролет там цитирует приказ по заводу, где говорится именно о 1001 серии, и говорит, что девятого типа (между Ер-2ОН и Ту-2) не было. А приказ - это первичный документ, на который надо опираться в понимании логики номера. Можно, конечно, предположить, что на заводе не все знали о том, как получается номер, в обиходе называли это "серией", и это дошло аж до приказов по заводу. Но, думаю, у этого предположения вероятность меньше, чем у того, что была общая нумерация, а каждому типу выделяли свой диапазон в номерах серий, притом эти диапазоны были кратны 100.




> Нет не сквозная, не случайно я указал типы машин, более *поздние* модификации имели* меньший* номер.
> 
> Например Р-1 -1900+, Р-5 1931 - 4000+, ДИ-6 1935 -2500+, МиГ-3 1940 - 2000+
> 
> Объяснение простое - *каждому типу самолетов выделялся свою диапазон или диапазоны*, схожим образом работали *пятикоды МАПО* с 70-х годов, для полного сходства не хватает только *пропусков внутри диапазона*, и похоже, что они были, в некоторых монографиях встречается фраза " _было выпущено .. машин, но по результатам анализа заводских номеров получается больше"._


Вполне возможно.

А ДИ-6, номер которого приведен, точно выпущен на 1 заводе? По "Истории отечественной авиапромышленности", на 1 заводе выпускались ДИ-6Ш.

Насчет МиГ-3, думаю, не так. Номера МиГ-3 начинались где-то с 2000, самый большой, который попадался - 5176. То, есть как раз примерно соответствует количеству выпущенных МиГов, если их номера шли без пропуска.

А вариант МиГ-3 с двигателем АШ-82 (МиГ-9, И-210) имел внутризаводской тип "65" (обозначение скорее всего получено где-то в середине 1941 г.), и номера 6501, 6502 и т.д. То есть, единой системы не было.

----------


## lindr

> Насчет МиГ-3, думаю, не так. Номера МиГ-3 начинались где-то с 2000, самый большой, который попадался - 5176. То, есть как раз примерно соответствует количеству выпущенных МиГов, если их номера шли без пропуска.


Хм интересно, но все равно получается каждому типу свой диапазон. Надо будет Р-5 поссчитать.

Там вроде пропуск получается *октябрь 1934* машина 9052 а всего 4141+4864=9005 из них на 1935 - 400 машин.

Считаем 9052 это 42-08= 4141+50+80+39*100=4141+4030=8171.

Кроме того 4534 03-01, притом, что 4141 это 01-01. 

По ДИ-6 посмотрел на заводе №39  он тип 11 (ЦКБ-11) - потом внесу. 

Выпускался на №1 (61 машина) все 25** и №81.

----------


## timsz

> Код Казани не *20 а два*, 0- часть серии, код Иркутска *не 90 а 9*, *потом идет код изделия (0-7)*, *см мою таблицу*, код Воронежа* не 40 а 4*, 0 часть серии.
> 
> Код Куйбышева не *80 а 8*, за ним код изделия 0 код Ту-95, 4 код Ту-114 (опять-таки *смотрим таблицу*, там все наглядно видно)


Тут надо внимательно изучить. Пока складывается такая картина. У 22 и 39 завода изначально были коды 20 и 90 соответственно. Под этим кодами шло несколько типов самолетов. Типы стали вводить уже потом, чтобы не было путаницы. Но это надо дополнительно проверить. И откуда следует, что у 64 завода "0" - это часть серии?
У Ту-114 - другая система.






> Стандарта на число знаков в серии *никогда не было*, для одного и завода и конкретной модели могло быть с наращиванием *1-9, 10-99,100-999*, у других моделей или (и) заводов *01-99,100-999*, у третих *001-999*.


По-моему, исключений не так много (особенно, если, как в случае с 64 заводом не считать "0" частью серии), и они оправданы, вроде Ан-24 в Киеве, которых действительно предполагалось выпускаться очень много.




> Киев имел коды 473 (Ан-2) и 73.


У Ан-2 совсем другая система номеров.




> Код Улан-Уде в 60-е годы как *99 так и 9.*
> 
> А еще вы забыли завод №23 имевший схожую систему и код 3 а так же завод №86 (код 6).
> 
> *Стандартом середины 50-60 годов был код завода из одной цифры но были заводы кодом из двух цифр путем сокращения или замены одной, именно сокращения, поэтому коды 20,40, 80, 90 это от незнания*
> 
> *0-№30, 1-№1*, 2-№22, 3-№23, 4-№64, 6-№86, 8-№18, 9-№99, №39*
> 
> *34-№84, 35-№135, 66-№166, 68-№168, 73-№473*


Тут надо разбираться.

С 23 и 30 заводом действительно непонятно (поэтому я и просил примеры номеров). По описанной логике присвоения, код 30 должен быть у 23. Но у 30 тогда получается 00, что маловероятно. Иногда 23 идет "по-нормальному" 30, иногда "03". Но это надо тоже изучить.





> *Обычно имели вид* это громко сказано (см выше)


"Обычно" относится к Системе 7. То есть, номера, которые подходят под Систему 7, чаще всего имеют такой вид, но бывают исключения.





> А еще завода №99, завода №39, а на заводе №18 сначала шел код завода потом тип, например 18 5 это Ер-2 т.д.


Я по-прежнему говорю лишь, что эта система прослеживается у ряда типов ряда завода. Часть заводов вообще эту систему не использовали, часть типов завода тоже эту систему не использовали, в том числе для того, чтобы отличить от номеров этого же заводя по Системе 7.




> Скорее редкостью было использование этой системы в чистом виде.


В чистом виде (в скобках - номер завода): Ан-8 (в начале), Ан-10, Ан-12 (90, 64 в начале, 84 в начале), Ан-22 (в начале), Бе-10, Бе-12, Ил-14 (34), Ил-28 (39, 64), М-4 и М-6, Ту-4 (вероятно, 18 в конце, 23 в конце), Ту-16 (22 в начале, 64), Ту-95 (18 в начале), Ту-104 (135, 166), Ту-124, Ту-134 (в начале), Ту-134Ш (в начале), Ту-142 (в конце). Если еще добавить Ан-24 (473 и 99) и Ли-2 (84 в конце), которые по вполне понятным причинам имеют три цифры в номере серии, получится 26 типов в чистом виде.

----------


## lindr

> С 23 и 30 заводом действительно непонятно (поэтому я и просил примеры номеров). По описанной логике присвоения, код 30 должен быть у 23. Но у 30 тогда получается 00, что маловероятно. Иногда 23 идет "по-нормальному" 30, иногда "03". Но это надо тоже изучить
> 
> Тут надо внимательно изучить. Пока складывается такая картина. У 22 и 39 завода изначально были коды 20 и 90 соответственно.


Мой Вам совет - *забудьте про 20, 30, 40 и прочий бред как можно быстрее*, например долгое время писали чушь, что в номере 024*00*4304 например 00 - год завода №30, в действительность конечно это *0*, *коды 20, 40, и.т.д бред из той же серии*.

О том, что код завода *№22 - это 2* а *№64 - 4*, *знал даже Гордон в 2004*, у него прямо читаем в production list ссылку из официального разбиения номера *7.2.039.20* и *7.4.021.04*

Еще цитаты, море их... :Rolleyes: 




> Например, приведенный выше номер первого серийного Ту-16 расшифровывается: 3 - 1953 г., *2 - завод №22*, 01 -первая серия, 01 - первая машина в серии. В документации ОКБ-156 иногда приводились сокращенные серийные номера машин. Так, например, Ту-16 №101 - это тот же №3200101.





> Например, номер головного Ту-16 означает: 5 -год выпуска (1955), *4 - завод №64*, 00 -нулевая серия, 01 - первая машина в нулевой серии.





> По описанной логике присвоения...


*Которая неверна* вот весь ответ.




> У 22 и 39 завода изначально были коды 20 и 90 соответственно. Под этим кодами шло несколько типов самолетов. Типы стали вводить уже потом, чтобы не было путаницы.


Не знаю кто это придумал, но это полная чушь.




> У Ту-114 - другая система.


Та же. никаких 40-42..итд серий у Ту-114 и 60-62 у Ту-126, *это бред*.

Четкие серии от нуля и *четкая логика* Ту-9*5* - М*5*, Ту-11*4* - М*4*, Ту-12*6* - М*6*, Ту-95*РЦ* - М*РЦ*.

PS. код Пе-3 на заводе №39 - 40!, Пе-2 или 40 или 4, ранние шли как 39ССНН.




> В чистом виде (в скобках - номер завода)


Я имел ввиду редкость использования системы завод-серия-номер в чистом виде в 40-50-е годы, без кода изделие без доп единицы 166 итд.

В тридцатые -за, но там чаще был номер без серии.

----------


## timsz

> Мой Вам совет - *забудьте про 20, 30, 40 и прочий бред как можно быстрее*


Ну а как вы предлагаете трактовать третью цифру? "Третья цифра - всегда "0"? Это более правильный подход что ли? То, что Вы называете бредом позволяет построить более-менее стройную систему со значительным количеством примеров. Можно назвать это бредом, но тогда бред все то, чем мы занимаемся.





> О том, что код завода *№22 - это 2* а *№64 - 4*, *знал даже Гордон в 2004*, у него прямо читаем в production list ссылку из официального разбиения номера *7.2.039.20* и *7.4.021.04*


Официальное разбиение - это когда есть официальный документ, подтверждающий это. Есть такой документ?




> Еще цитаты, море их...


Цитаты исходят из тех же предпосылок. Было бы странно, если бы результаты были разные. Ничего нового они не приводят.

Вот, пожалуйста, цитата про Ан-12 из книги Приходченко и Марковского:



> За пять лет работы завод в 31-й серии сдал 267 самолетов Ан-12А и Ан-12Б. Их серийные номера (например, 1400901) расшифровывались следующим образом: первая цифра (1, не всегда использовалась) -   год выпуска (1961), вторые две цифры - код завода (40), далее номер серии (26) и номер машины в серии (11). С первой по 16-ю серию в каждой выпускалось по шесть машин, с 17-й по 28-ю по 12 самолетов и с 29-й по 31-ю по 13 машин. С машин №0101 по № 1604 завод выпускал Ан-12А, а с № 1605 по № 3113 - Ан-12Б.
> 
> Серийные номера этого и следующих Ан-12 иркутского завода расшифровывались следующим образом: первая цифра (7) – год выпуска (1957), вторая и третья – код завода (90), остальные – серия (01) и номер самолета в серии (01).


Самолет Ан-12 - 0009.htm
ВОЕННО-ТРАНСПОРТНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ АН-12 / Авиация и космонавтика 2010 06
Они не считают, что "40" и "90" - это бред.

На самом деле вполне понятно, откуда растут ноги в том, что считают, что код завода состоит из одной цифры - из номеров, содержащих тип, вроде номеров 39 завода. Но ведь надо смотреть не просто по итогу, а и временной аспект тоже учитывать. Это то, о чем Вы пишете:




> Не знаю кто это придумал, но это полная чушь.


Это простой анализ номеров. В начале 50-х третья цифра была "0". Потом, цитирую Добролета: "С 1.01.1956 в маркировку третьей цифрой по указанию 10-го ГУ МАП  внесено "изделие 4" для разведчика, "изделие 5" для бомбардировщика." Притом, серийные номер меняются прямо во время выпуска: первые Ил-28Р имеют в номере "0", последующие - "4". У Ан-12 опять там "0", а Ан-24Т - "1":



> Заводские номера самолетов расшифровываются следующим образом: первая цифра - год выпуска, вторая и третья - номер завода, последующие две - номер серии, и последние две - номер машины в серии. Например, самолет ╧7910401 расшифровывается так:  7 - 1967 г., 91 - Иркутский авиазавод (чтобы не путать с серийными номерами Ан-12, номер завода изменен), 04 - серия, 01 - первая машина в серии.


Антонов АН-26

С 22 заводом ситуация простая. Ту-4 имел номера по другой системе. Затем пошел Ту-16. У него были обычные номера из Системы 7: y20bbii. Потом начался выпуск Ту-104. Примерно в это же время поменялись номера Ту-16 - они стали иметь совсем другой принцип построения. Номера у Ту-104 были шестизначные: y2bbii. Как мне кажется, что самое логичное предположение, что для Ту-104 сделали укороченный номер, чтобы не путать с номером Ту-16. Можно предположить, что код предприятия у Ту-16 (в отличие от всех остальных) однозначный, а третья цифра всегда "0". По большому счету это ничего не меняет. Но если считать, что код "20", получается нормальная стройная система, где номера Ту-104 - одно из нечастых исключений.




> Та же. никаких 40-42..итд серий у Ту-114 и 60-62 у Ту-126, *это бред*.
> 
> Четкие серии от нуля и *четкая логика* Ту-9*5* - М*5*, Ту-11*4* - М*4*, Ту-12*6* - М*6*, Ту-95*РЦ* - М*РЦ*.
> 
> PS. код Пе-3 на заводе №39 - 40!, Пе-2 или 40 или 4, ранние шли как 39ССНН.


Какое это все имеет отношение к Системе 7?

----------


## lindr

timsz, успокойтесь и послушайте внимательно.

В 50-е годы было решено модернизировать систему номеров, введя нише перечисленные поля согласно рекомендациям, при этом указанные рекомендации *не регламентировали четко число знаков в поле и порядок расположения полей*, Это определялось заводом.

- поле "год" - *одна или две цифры*, пример 8,9,60

- поле код завода, *одна или две цифры, код получался урезанием предыдущего кода, используемого заводом (а не номера завода!)*

Отдельный случай завод №84, урезанием предыдущего кода (184) получили 84, что открывало номер завода, поэтому заменили на 34

Старый код
Новый код

30
0

22
2

23
3

64
4

86
6

18
8

39
9

135
35

166
66

168
68

184
34

473
73



- поле код изделия *одна цифра (опциональное!)*, если по системе выпускался один тип - присваивалось нулю или опускалось, но могло и вовсе не использоваться, определялось заводом.

- поле серия *от одной до трех цифр,* формат определялся заводом, например завод №18 машинам Ту-114 и Ту-126, Ту-142 давал номера серий из одной цифры, т.к. не предполагалось выпуск 10+ серии, но другие заводы могли писать серии 1-9 как 01-09, 001 или 009, при этом *число знаков под серию для одного типа могло меняться в процессе серийного выпуска*, например после серий 01-99, могла быть серия 100, а после серий 1-9, серия 10.

- поле номер *от одной до трех цифр,* формат определялся заводом, например завод №18 машинам Ту-126 и Ту-142 давал номера машин из одной цифры, а Ту-95РЦ из двух, при этом *число знаков под номер для одного типа могло меняться в процессе серийного выпуска*, например после номеров 01-99, могла быть номер 100, а после 1-9, 10.

Система завода №30 не отличается от системы №18 по слыслу, просто переставлены поля, *т.к. расположение и размер полей в знаках определял завод*,* ваша матрица yppbbii - это частный случай*, который вы безосновательно считаете эталоном.




> Та же. никаких 40-42..итд серий у Ту-114 и 60-62 у Ту-126, это бред.
> 
>  Четкие серии от нуля и четкая логика Ту-95 - М5, Ту-114 - М4, Ту-126 - М6, Ту-95РЦ - МРЦ.


Это та жа система, только код модели 4 для Ту-114 заменен на М4, 0 для Ту-95 на М5.

----------


## timsz

> В 50-е годы было решено модернизировать систему номеров, введя нише перечисленные поля согласно рекомендациям, при этом указанные рекомендации *не регламентировали четко число знаков в поле и порядок расположения полей*, Это определялось заводом.


Вот это самое интересное. Есть какие-либо документы, подтверждающие это? Если нет, то откуда такая информация?




> поле код изделия одна цифра (опциональное!), если по системе выпускался один тип - присваивалось нулю или опускалось, но могло и вовсе не использоваться, определялось заводом.


Судя по тому, что цифры "4" и "5" в номерах иркутских Ил-28 вводились приказом МАП, как минимум не только завод тут принимал решение.




> поле код завода, *одна или две цифры, код получался урезанием предыдущего кода, используемого заводом (а не номера завода!)*


Что представлял собой этот код, и чем он отличается от номера завода (тем более, что во всех случаях, кроме 84 завода он совпадал с номером)? Можно пример 184 кода?





> * ваша матрица yppbbii - это частный случай*, который вы безосновательно считаете эталоном.


Я считаю не эталоном, а наиболее часто встречающимся номером того времени. Если считать в схеме ("матрице") pp двумя цифрами, из которых как минимум можно однозначно определить завод (думаю, такая формулировка не вызовет возражений?), то под эту схему попадет под 40 (а, может, и под 50) типов. Надо как-нибудь посчитать, но с первого взгляда - это подавляющее число типов тяжелых самолетов (не истребителей) 50-60-ых годов.

Случайно это быть не могло. Но даже если и случайно, это заслуживает внимания и систематизации.

----------


## timsz

Давайте разберемся с третьей цифрой в семизначном номере иркутского завода 50-60 годов. Так как эта цифра дублируется для разных типов, то ее стоит считать скорее не номером типа, а неким кодом, позволяющем различать номера разных типов. Притом, сначала номера не различали (код "0" для разных типов), потом стали присваивать, потом - опять "0", и на новый круг. А потом еще раз.

Получается такая картина (года - время использования такого вида заводского номера):

Начало
Завершение
Код
Тип

1952
1953
0
Ту-14Р

1953
1955
0
Ил-28Р

1956
1956
4
Ил-28Р

1956
1956
5
Ил-28Б

1957
1962
0
Ан-12

1959
1961
0
Як-28, Як-28Б

1962
1967
2
Як-28Л

1961
1968
3
Як-28У

1963
1966
4
Як-28И



5
Як-28РР

1965
1971
6
Як-28Р

1967
1971
7
Як-28ПП

1963
1965
?
Як-28БИ

1967
1971
1
Ан-24Т, Ан-24РТ



0
МиГ-23УБ

1973

1
МиГ-23БМ








Так?

ЗЫ Вообще похоже, что отличительный код использовали для того, чтобы отличать модификации или близкие самолеты. Типа того, что Ан-12 с Як-28 и МиГ-23 не спутаешь, а с Ан-24Т можно.

ЗЗЫ Если претендента на цифру "1" начала 60-х не найдется, возможно, это цифра была зарезервирована за Ан-24Т, так как его испытания начались в 1961-ом, но затянулись.

----------


## lindr

Это *чистый код изделия*, в свое время я говорил по этому поводу с С. Турбаковым специалистом по МиГ-27.

*Не так*, 0-УБ, 1-БМ.

 УБ 1970-1985, БМ -1973.




> 1956	1956	4	Ил-28Р
> 1956	1956	5	Ил-28Б


Также неверно, *вы не читали моих таблиц!*

*4 и 5 использовались в экспортной системе нумерации*, Советские Ил-28Р имели код изделия 0.

Какие были советских Ил-28Б - неизвестно, может 5 а может и не 5, скорее 1, а может вообще в ВВС Ил-28Б Иркутского завода не поступали. Их выпущено было всего 135. против 324 Ил-28Р

Товарищ из ИАЗ немного напутал и слил 2 разных системы в одну.

пример

41917	Р	№39			1956	ЧССР	LZ-31	47.PZLP 1917
41918	Р	№39			1956	ЧССР	LZ-32	47.PZLP потерян 15.05.57
6901919	Р	№39			1956	СССР	Л5405	
6901920	Р	№39			1956	СССР	Л5406	
52014	Б	№39			1956	Румыния	014




> 1959	1961	0	Як-28, Як-28Б


1960-1962., Три Як-28 (не Як-28Б) установочной серии были сданы в декабре 1959 *по сборке*.

Третья серия - это 1961 год, первые две были маленькими и возможно имели нестандартную нумерацию.

----------


## timsz

> Также неверно, *вы не читали моих таблиц!*


Там столько, за всем сразу не уследишь.

Но вопрос тогда по экспортным номерам Ил-28. Как трактовать номер 56005, который был на известном разбившемся Ил-28 в Хибинах. Номер серии не великоват для 39 завода? И само появление экспортного самолета в наших войсках тоже странно, но бывает.

----------


## lindr

Я видел снимок, номер нанесен *красной* краской *внутри*. 

В таком, *сокращенном формате* писались зав. номера *внутри* машин завода номер 30, того периода времени у миг-21,23 завода номер №30 номер внутри также писался красной краской но без кода изделия впереди.

Однако мне неизвестна маркировка машин омского завода. Ключом может быть дата выпуска

60-я серия завода №30 - 1954 год

60-я серия завода №166 - 1955 год

60-й серии на заводах №39,№1 не было

насчет №64 не уверен, но скорее не было.

Ил-28							6316	всего
	Ил-28	5	1949	1955		4357		всего
	Ил-28	5	1950	1955	№30	2490		
	Ил-28	5	1949	1955	№166	758		
	Ил-28	5	1950	1954	№64	922		
	Ил-28	5	1953	1953	№23	2		
	Ил-28	5	1956	1956	№39	135		
	Ил-28	5	1953	1953	№1	50

	Ил-28У	6	1950	1955	№30	1405		всего

	Ил-28Р	4	1953	1956		326		всего
	Ил-28Р	4	1953	1953	№30	2		
	Ил-28Р	4	1953	1955	№39	324

----------


## timsz

> Это *чистый код изделия*


А в каком смысле это код изделия, с учетом того, что разным изделиям может соответствовать один и тот же код?

----------


## lindr

> А в каком смысле это код изделия, с учетом того, что разным изделиям может соответствовать один и тот же код?


*
Может* . 

Код изделия Иркута присваивался по принципу *семейства машин*, родоначальник получал 0, потом наращивали. 0-Ан-12, потом Ан-24, то же с Як и МиГ, да действительно однажды (1960-1961) совпадали для Як, но: Як-28 было выпущено 5 (три собрано в 12.59, все сданы в 1960), а Як-28Б 1960-1961 было выпущено лишь 37 из них в 1960 менее 10. В апреле 1961 уже пошел Як-28Л. По данным книги об Иркутском заводе последний Ан-12 бы выпущен в 1961, 19-я серия, *часть имела экспортные номера*, не менее 12 машин.

В общем пересечение было недолгим и один из типов снимался, а второй был де факто установочной серией, к тому же разного класса.

Код изделия нужен самому заводу, при организации производства, чтобы * отличать сходные  по заделу модели*, в эксплуатации он не нужен, там особенности пишут по сериям в книгах по каждому типу, поэтому данное поле *опциональное*, его заполняли без особой тщательности, *а вот год, код завода и серийный - важные параметры*, так как различия по конструкции опять-таки в книгах по конкретному типу идут по ним, например часто читаем в описаниях конкретного типа "для машин выпуска до .. года" с номера **-** итд и если несколько заводов то особенности для завода.

----------


## lindr

Обновлена информация по заводам: 18, 22, 39, 116, 124, 125, 126, 387, 272, 475, КуммАПП

----------


## lindr

Обновлена информация по заводам 22,31,39,47,64,125,135,168,207,288,292,301,464,471

Добавлены заводы с список 207,288,301,471,494.

----------


## timsz

Получается, что у "Иркута" у всех 10МКx единый серийный (серия-номер в серии) номер?

----------


## lindr

Да именно так, как и Су-30 и Су-27, причем если честно *10МК2* это * два* поля, но я не знаю точного деления, для Су-27 полный прямой заводской первого Су-27УБ (1-01) пишется как *10.4-101*, для Су-30 *10.1-101*, для Су-30МКИ *10.МК2-101* или *10МК.2-101* (скорее второй вариант)

Единственное различие сделали для Су-30СМ и Як-130 (130.01) России, для них начали с *десятой* серии (см таблицу).

Есть еще один момент: Су-30МКИ 1-01 это переделанный Су-27УБ 20-06,   1-02 вероятно 19-06

Су-30МКА 1-04 вероятно переделан из Су-30МКИ-3 (30Л) 2-24.

Еще один аспект у Су-30МКИ (Тип 30) есть еще нумерация по технологическому комплекту. ТК 3401 это 30Л101, ТК3501 это 30Л201 итд, соотвественно 10МК23403 - это 30Л103, 10MK23405 - 30Л105.

----------


## timsz

По Долгопрудному.

Завод № 207 образован в 1936 году на базе комбината "Дирижаблестрой". В 1941 эвакуирован в Молотов (Пермь) на территорию завода № 19, где вошел в состав эвакуированного из Харькова завода № 135 (завод расформирован 24.1.1942).

На территории завода № 207 располагались ремонтные мастерские. 16.4.1942 вышел приказ о восстановлении производства. Завод получил номер 462. В 1943 году на территорию завода был переведен завод 464 из Тушино. Завод в Тушино был образован по приказу от 4.5.1942 из филиала завода 445, который располагался в Тушино до войны, а затем был эвакуирован.

Вот тут представлены названия предприятий http://www.dolgoprud.org/doc/?book=29&page=635

Насколько удалось найти, завод 462 выпустил только опытные образцы самолета 302П.

----------


## lindr

А есть данные по буквам в номерах серий 207, образцов (Су-2) мало у меня, там система САМОЛЕТЧИК была или что-то еще?

----------


## timsz

К сожалению, нет.

----------


## lindr

> посмотрите первую систему 
> 
>  И-15=ЦКБ-3 - 3
>  И-15бис=ЦКБ-3бис - 3
>  И-16=ЦКБ-12-12
>  ДБ-3=ЦКБ-30 должен быть -30 но не использовался,


Ха, как выяснилось использовался, первый ДБ-3 затем Ил-4 имели код 3039+номер, потом 39-серия-номер, и уже затем 5-серия-39-номер.

Добавил.




> По 39-ому интересно, что в номере была только серия, а типа, как можно было бы логично предположить, не было. Но номера серий выбирались так, чтобы для разных типов не пересекались.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Добролет там цитирует приказ по заводу, где говорится именно о 1001 серии, и говорит, что девятого типа (между Ер-2ОН и Ту-2) не было. А приказ - это первичный документ, на который надо опираться в понимании логики номера. Можно, конечно, предположить, что на заводе не все знали о том, как получается номер, в обиходе называли это "серией", и это дошло аж до приказов по заводу. Но, думаю, у этого предположения вероятность меньше, чем у того, что была общая нумерация, а каждому типу выделяли свой диапазон в номерах серий, притом эти диапазоны были кратны 100.


Еще одно подтверждение факта, что *10 - это код Ту-2* в Омске, завод №166 первые Ту-2 имели номера *10*0101, *10*0102 итд а Ту-2С уже 166-серия-номер

Также известна выдержка из плана пр-ва

*Первая* серия 01-01 по 01-05 02-04.1942
*Вторая* серия 02-01 по 02-05 04-05.1942
*Третья* серия 03-01 по 03-10 05-06.1942

... итд

Добавлю  Омск потом.

*Так, что у завода №39 10-это 100% код изделия Ту-2.*

----------


## timsz

> Еще одно подтверждение факта, что *10 - это код Ту-2* в Омске, завод №166 первые Ту-2 имели номера *10*0101, *10*0102 итд а Ту-2С уже 166-серия-номер
> 
> Также известна выдержка из плана пр-ва
> 
> *Первая* серия 01-01 по 01-05 02-04.1942
> *Вторая* серия 02-01 по 02-05 04-05.1942
> *Третья* серия 03-01 по 03-10 05-06.1942
> 
> ... итд
> ...


Это никак не определяет то, что "10" - код изделия у Иркутска. 

Точнее даже так. Может быть два подхода к анализу. Первый - от задуманного, от того, что планировалось. При таком подходе первоочередное значение имеют первичные документы: приказы, решения и т.д. Второй подход - от полученного, основанный на результатах то, что в конце концов получилось.

Однозначно сказать, что означает та или иная цифра можно только используя первый подход. Но проблема с ним в том, что первичных документов, идущих часто как "совершенно секретные", очень мало, и на них анализ не построишь. Поэтому все, что мы делаем на 99% - это второй подход, анализ того, что получилось. Но в то же время подход исследования по результатам важен и сам по себе, не только как дополнение к первому, так как то, что получилось не всегда соответствует тому, что планировалось. Кроме того, иногда сами собой складываются закономерности, которые изначально не закладывались.

Та же "Система 7".  Это как раз результат анализа номеров по второму подходу. В результате анализа получилось, что большинство (возможно подавляющее большинство) номеров состоит из 7 цифр: цифр года, две цифры идентифицирующие завод и, возможно, тип, две цифры серии и две цифры номера в серии. Ваше возражение, что было принято решение, что номер должен включать одну или две цифры года, одну или две цифру кода завода, возможно, код изделия и так далее - это возражение из первого подхода, от задуманного. Возможно, действительно было так задумано, но это другой подход, и сравнивать их можно только в контексте: хотели - получили.

Так же с сериями/типами 39 завода. Внутризаводские документы однозначно говорят, что "10" - это часть номера серии. Вообще, как можно видеть по тем же Су-30, этот подход в Иркутске сохранился до наших дней - разные типы идут разными сериями, с пропусками отдельных серий. А то, что в результате по заводскому номеру можно сразу понять тип, и первые цифры можно использовать как код типа - это результат анализа по второму подходу.

----------


## lindr

> Это никак не определяет то, что "10" - код изделия у Иркутска.


*Еще как определяет*, я все-таки в системе работаю логику присвоения индексов представляю. Передают с завода документацию не на абы что а на конкретное изделие с индексом, к примеру все индексы №39 до войны *12,11, 30 и т.д. придуманы не заводом*.




> этот подход в Иркутске сохранился до наших дней - разные типы идут разными сериями


*Не было и нет такого!*

Вы думаете в системе нумерации ТК 34, 35, 36 это номер серии? Таки нет. По этой системе идут и З/ч тех комплекты двигателей например - первые *две-три* цифры код изделия совмещенный с номером серии машины.




> КАТ. ПВН. 4.2 - КЛАПАН Э10.5309.0.100.(901-902) НОМЕР 10МК21701, 10МК21702, 10МК21703



Угу один раз за *80 лет истории завода* это наблюдалось на Су-30СМ и вы уже обобщаете, Як-130 вообще-то * один тип*, два исполнения.

Все типы Су-30 (а их еще 4) начинались в 1-01, не было никакой 21-й серии МКИ прочей ерунды, а все почему, не зная системы "специалисты" пытаются догадаться, а тут надо *знать*.

Я когда увидел "1001 серию", сразу  понял -ерунда! Поверьте моему опыту в работе в ОПК - *такого не бывает*.

Вот вам еще довесок по 39-му заводу.




> а на испытания в НИИ ВВС опытный самолет второго варианта (зав. номер 40143900)





> Заводские номера серийных машин были шестизначными, например, 400105, что означало - Пе-3бис (изделие 40), пятый самолет (05) первой серии (01). В 1942 г. завод ╧39 выпустил 121 Пе-3бис.

----------


## timsz

> Я когда увидел "1001 серию", сразу  понял -ерунда! Поверьте моему опыту в работе в ОПК - *такого не бывает*.


Тут надо или верить Вашему опыту, или приказу по заводу, в котором говорится 1001 серии. В принципе нельзя исключать, что "1001 серия" - это обиходное название, принятое на заводе, поднятое на уровень приказов. С другой стороны и в выделении диапазона серий отдельным типам нет ничего необычного, примеры мы даже здесь обсуждали.

Ответом была бы следующая серия за (10)99-ой, но до этого не дошло. Еще могло бы помочь понимание, почему пропущен тип "9".




> Заводские номера серийных машин были шестизначными, например, 400105.


Это с 39 завода самолет? И есть какие-нибудь документы, которые подтверждают эту расшифровку?

----------


## lindr

> Еще могло бы помочь понимание, почему пропущен тип "9".


Это вещи не связанные, никто не обещал, что номера типов должны идти подряд, без пропусков, обычно их присваивают "как удобнее", 10 пришла с Омска. Пе-3 и опытные Пе-3бис имели номер 39 - серия - номер.




> Это с 39 завода самолет? И есть какие-нибудь документы, которые подтверждают эту расшифровку?


По Пе-3Бис завода №39 известно мало, выпущено всего 135 машин. Возможно сокращ. запись номера или очередная перетурбация.

Тогда это было часто, пример Омск:

Ту-2 (1942)10-серия-номер, Як-9(1943) серия-166-номер, Ту-2С(1946) 166-серия номер, Ил-28(1950) - серия-166-номер, итд.

----------


## timsz

> Это вещи не связанные, никто не обещал, что номера типов должны идти подряд, без пропусков, обычно их присваивают "как удобнее", 10 пришла с Омска.


Да, девятый тип - это косвенный признак. А не известно, откуда "10" в Омске пошла? Кстати, если я правильно понимаю, к моменту выпуска в Иркуктске, "10" из других серийных номеров Ту-2 исчезла.




> Пе-3 и опытные Пе-3бис имели номер 39 - серия - номер.


Вроде, опытный Пе-3бис был всего один и не той конструкции, которую выпускали серийно, а номера Пе-3 продолжали номера Пе-2. И все это было еще в Москве.




> По Пе-3Бис завода №39 известно мало, выпущено всего 135 машин. Возможно сокращ. запись номера или очередная перетурбация.


Интересно, какие номера имели выпущенные в Иркутске 11 Пе-3 (без "бис"). Если нет какого-нибудь понятного объяснения, откуда взялся тип 40, в голову приходит очень шальная, но в то же время логичная мысль. Так как выпуск в Иркутске шел фактически на заводе 125, то очень похоже, что номера Пе-3бис вида 40bbii пошли как следующие после 39bbii. То есть, сначала были 39, а следующий тип (вполне логично) - 40. Версия, конечно, фантастическая, но в той неразберихе вполне могла осуществиться. И могла дать повод к смене системы нумерации. Менее фантастическая, но и менее логичная версия: "4" - это четвертый тип, выпускаемый в Иркутске. Меньшая логичность такой версии в том, что появляется совершенно необоснованный нолик.

----------


## lindr

После Омска Ту-2 делал завод №23, а он унаследовал от завода №22 систему номер/серия с размером серии 50 машин, которая заменила систему 22 номер при переходе от ТБ-3 к СБ, №125 наоборот выпускал СБ в системе серия/номер с  размером серии в 20 машин.

Поэтому у завода №23 кода изделия не было по определению.

Откуда взялось 40 - не ломайте голову, номера изделий присваивались часто произвольно.




> Заводские номера серийных машин были шестизначными, например, 400105.
> Это с 39 завода самолет? И есть какие-нибудь документы, которые подтверждают эту расшифровку?


Нашел. По данным тризны код 39 в частях при описи часто опускался, подтверждено для Ил-4 и прочих.

PS фигурирует второй вариант номера на заводе №23 серия-23-номер, примеры мне неизвестны.

----------


## lindr

Доработал список заводов, добавил даты , добавил №288, 477, 600, 150

Доработал Таблицы, начал потихоньку добавлять привязку систем к типам.

----------


## lindr

Таблицы на первой странице Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

в очередной раз отредактированы, (заводы 18,31,89,135,272) добавлена применяемость по типам почти для всех случаев, когда явно он не задан.

Интересный момент - номера  0А-0З в Ташкенте оказались хорошо забытым старым, эта система применялась в 30-е годы на заводе №31, также в литературе встречаются буквенные зав. номера И-16, возможно по этой системе.

----------


## lindr

Исправлены таблицы номеров КуммАП (Ка-27-29), зав номера Пе-8 заводов №22 и 124. Исправлено описание заводов №458/168 (Ростов-на-Дону).
Добавлено примечание №3 по расшифровке номеров КуммАП.

Все изменения на первой странице Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## lindr

Добавлены данные по номерной системе завода №494, добавлена информация по заводам №464,471 №3(23)

Все изменения на первой странице Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА.

----------


## lindr

Есть новая информация по заводу №39

- Внесена система 4-я экспортная (поздние УБК)

- Внесен Су-30К

- Выявлена промежуточная система Пе-2, Пе-3 с кодом изделия "3" после номера серии, подтверждены несколько номеров по фото и документам, где они даны в коротком и полном виде.

392312	Пе-3	№39	23	12		СССР		потерян 29.06.42
..
2833907	Пе-2	№39	28	07		СССР		742-й ОРАП
2833913	Пе-2	№39	28	13	08.42	СССР		771-й ББАП сбит 05.03.42
2833914	Пе-2	№39	28	14	08.42	СССР		780-й БАП сбит 19.02.43
2833915	Пе-2	№39	28	15	08.42	СССР		771-й ББАП сбит 16.03.42
2833919	Пе-2	№39	28	19		СССР		280-я БАД
3233919	Пе-2	№39	32	19		СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 04.08.43


По *40143900* : Есть версия, что номер прототипа Пе-3бис записан неверно, код изделия вероятно "4", скорее всего номер был записан в разных документах в двух стилях, старом: *0143900* и новом :*4013900*

По коду изделия "9": вероятно его отсутствие вызвано желанием не допустить перепутывания с кодом завода "39", т.к. позиция кода изделия гуляла по номеру.


PS: Внесены данные по заводу №82 (нумерация), добавлена МБР-2 с кодом "13" в список завода №31

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## lindr

Исправлены первая и вторая системы нумерации завода №135, добавлена нумерация Завода №600 (Урумчи Китай)

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## lindr

Добавлена система нумерации завода №458 (Ростов), исправлены разделы завода №21 (И-16, ЛаГГ-3), №31 (Таганрог)

----------


## lindr

Добавлено в первую систему завода №166 Як-9 изделие "11"

----------


## lindr

Добавлена информация по нумерации завода №135 (И-ЗЕТ, ИП-1, Р-10 ранние), исправлен список диапазонов номеров МАПО.

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## lindr

Как известно нумерация завода №207 для Су-2 шифровалась, причем общего правила расшифровки нет.

Наконец удалось по одной из монографий Су-2 найти соответствие для 4-7 серий, следует учитывать, что часть машин седьмой и восьмой серий так и не была закончена постройкой, в частности Ю07083 (80-03 или 08-13), всего было выпущено 92 машины, по сериям: 01-03 - не менее пяти машин в серии, серия 04 - 10 машин, серии 05-07 - по 25 машин, серия 08 - прервана.

070Т21		№207	04	01	1941	СССР		
070Т22		№207	04	02	1941	СССР		
070Т23		№207	04	03	1941	СССР		РС
070Т24		№207	04	04	1941	СССР		
070Т25		№207	04	05	1941	СССР		
070Т26		№207	04	06	1941	СССР		документ
070Т27		№207	04	07	1941	СССР		
070Т28		№207	04	08	1941	СССР		документ
070Т29		№207	04	09	1941	СССР		9-я ДРАЭ
070Т30		№207	04	10	1941	СССР		документ

07041А		№207	05	01	1941	СССР		документ
07042А		№207	05	02	1941	СССР		документ
07043А		№207	05	03	1941	СССР		документ
07044А		№207	05	04	1941	СССР		документ
07045А		№207	05	05	1941	СССР		документ
07046А		№207	05	06	1941	СССР		документ
07047А		№207	05	07	1941	СССР		документ
07048А		№207	05	08	1941	СССР		документ
07049А		№207	05	09	1941	СССР		документ
07050А		№207	05	10	1941	СССР		документ

А07071		№207	05	11	1941	СССР		документ
А07072		№207	05	12	1941	СССР		97-й БАП
А07073		№207	05	13	1941	СССР		документ
А07074		№207	05	14	1941	СССР		документ
А07075		№207	05	15	1941	СССР		документ
А07076		№207	05	16	1941	СССР		документ
А07077		№207	05	17	1941	СССР		документ
А07078		№207	05	18	1941	СССР		документ
А07079		№207	05	19	1941	СССР		документ
А07080		№207	05	20	1941	СССР		документ

091А07		№207	05	21	1941	СССР		документ
092А07		№207	05	22	1941	СССР		документ
093А07		№207	05	23	1941	СССР		документ
094А07		№207	05	24	1941	СССР		документ
095А07		№207	05	25	1941	СССР		документ

021И07		№207	06	01	1941	СССР		документ
022И07		№207	06	02	1941	СССР		документ
023И07		№207	06	03	1941	СССР		документ
024И07		№207	06	04	1941	СССР		документ
025И07		№207	06	05	1941	СССР		документ
026И07		№207	06	06	1941	СССР		документ
027И07		№207	06	07	1941	СССР		документ
028И07		№207	06	08	1941	СССР		документ
029И07		№207	06	09	1941	СССР		документ
030И07		№207	06	10	1941	СССР		документ

И07051		№207	06	11	1941	СССР		документ
И07052		№207	06	12	1941	СССР		документ
И07053		№207	06	13	1941	СССР		документ
И07054		№207	06	14	1941	СССР		документ
И07055		№207	06	15	1941	СССР		документ
И07056		№207	06	16	1941	СССР		документ
И07057		№207	06	17	1941	СССР		документ
И07058		№207	06	18	1941	СССР		документ
И07059		№207	06	19	1941	СССР		документ
И07060		№207	06	20	1941	СССР		документ

07221И		№207	06	21	1941	СССР		документ
07222И		№207	06	22	1941	СССР		документ
07223И		№207	06	23	1941	СССР		документ
07224И		№207	06	24	1941	СССР		документ
07225И		№207	06	25	1941	СССР		документ

11107У		№207	07	01	1941	СССР		документ
11207У		№207	07	02	1941	СССР		документ
11307У		№207	07	03	1941	СССР		документ
11407У		№207	07	04	1941	СССР		документ
11507У		№207	07	05	1941	СССР		документ
11607У		№207	07	06	1941	СССР		документ
11707У		№207	07	07	1941	СССР		документ
11807У		№207	07	08	1941	СССР		документ
11907У		№207	07	09	1941	СССР		документ
12007У		№207	07	10	1941	СССР		документ

07У121		№207	07	11	1941	СССР		документ
07У122		№207	07	12	1941	СССР		документ
07У123		№207	07	13	1941	СССР		документ
07У124		№207	07	14	1941	СССР		документ
07У125		№207	07	15	1941	СССР		документ
07У126		№207	07	16	1941	СССР		документ
07У127		№207	07	17	1941	СССР		документ
07У128		№207	07	18	1941	СССР		документ
07У129		№207	07	19	1941	СССР		документ
07У130		№207	07	20	1941	СССР		документ

У07141		№207	07	21	1941	СССР		документ
У07142		№207	07	22	1941	СССР		документ
У07143		№207	07	23	1941	СССР		документ
У07144		№207	07	24	1941	СССР		документ
У07145		№207	07	25	1941	СССР		документ

----------


## lindr

Немного оживим тему, поговорим о нумерации машин завода №31 Таганрог до середины тридцатых.

На месте завода Лебедева был образован завод №10 который сохранил тип нумерации ЗавЛеб но номера начались заново, отдельно писалась серия, которая делилась на группы, например: Р-1 зав номера 364-388 - это вторая группа пятой серии. Р-1 Зав номер №443- десятая серия, МР-1 №658 - 19-я серия. 

Нумерация серий была сквозной и не привязывалась к типу самолета.

ЕМНИП с 15-ой серии завод получил №31. 

Далее интереснее, в 1930 году систему нумерации поменяли, и был выпущен Р-1 ОГ-26, при этом указывалась, что это
34-я серия . Потом нашелся П-1 ОВ-88, это видимо уже 33-я серия.

Из документов нам известны МБР-4 ОЕ-75 и ОЕ-78, и много Ш-2 серий ОЗ и ОЖ, предположу что серии шли сквозные и 

ОА- 31 серия, ОБ- 32 серия, 0В-33 серия, ОГ- 34 серия, ОД- 35, ОЕ - 36, ОЖ-37, ОЗ-38 итд

У тут стоит вспомнить о гражданских версиях МБР. Казалось бы, причем тут МБР-2? Суть вот в чем: в 1933 году нумерацию заменили стали писать 31+ номер машины, не всегда подряд, например три первых Бе-2 имели номер 3152, 3153, 3154. Для МБР-2 дали диапазон 1-999.

Но упоминаются МБР-2

31П28 МП-1 №31 П 28 СССР СССР-Л2535 ГВФ, Полярная авиация Н-54
31Р7 МП-1бис №31 Р 07 22.08.38 СССР СССР-Н242 Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2924
31Р9 МП-1бис №31 Р 09 09.07.38 СССР СССР-Н202 Полярная авиация
31Р11 МП-1бис №31 Р 11 09.07.38 СССР СССР-Н203 Полярная авиация

Ничего не напонинает? 
Рискну предположить: ОИ-39, *К-40, *Л-41, *М-42, *Н-43, *О-44, *П (он же 31П)-45, 31Р- 46-я серия.

----------


## lindr

Откорректировал диапазоны пятикодов МАПО на первой странице.

Добавлена номерная система завода №155.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Откорректировал диапазоны пятикодов МАПО на первой странице.


По СМТ неверно!
50-МиГ-21СМТ
0
АО-МЕ
01-25

----------


## lindr

Я в курсе, что с 16-й, просто пока не исправил.

----------


## lindr

Добавил нумерацию МиГ-21 (тип 65) завода №31.

----------


## Rutunda

пипец. оказывается 21120 это 23бН, а я когда в нем сидел, думал что это 29й... вот же мастера камуфляжа- такую фанеру сбацали, что 23бн стал 29м.

----------


## lindr

> пипец. оказывается 21120 это 23бН, а я когда в нем сидел, думал что это 29й... вот же мастера камуфляжа- такую фанеру сбацали, что 23бн стал 29м.


Собственно написано: 


> Примечание 1:диапазоны пятикодов МАПО* (в стадии разработки)*


*За то, что указали ошибку, спасибо.
*
А ваш борт мне немного знаком  :Cool: , вот еще бортовой узнать, было бы совсем хорошо.

2960721120	9-13	№30			30.06.88	СССР		114-й ИАП Украина 114.ВАП

А ошибка собственно в этой записи, заводской напутан или не так трактован:

2963221120	БН	№30			1983	СССР	62	ЛИИ

----------


## RA3DCS

А по МиГ-21С у Вас что там?
Разве их было столько серий и столько самолетов в серии?
95-МиГ-21С
21
01-99
01-25

----------


## lindr

> Разве их было столько серий и столько самолетов в серии?


Достоверных данных как вы знаете нет, потому у записана *общая формула.* (максимально возможное число).

Если не забуду подкорректирую У, УС завода №31 01-20 и 21-54 серии соответственно

----------


## RA3DCS

> Достоверных данных как вы знаете нет, потому у записана *общая формула.* (максимально возможное число).


Тогда лучше поставит вопросительные знаки  ?? вопросительные знаки!

----------


## lindr

> Тогда лучше поставит вопросительные знаки ?? вопросительные знаки!


Вопросительные знаки ?? - неинформативны и создают непределенногсть диапазона.

Я описываю *формат* номера, если точно известно (а таких ситуаций мало ~10-25%) - то ставлю ограничение. Неизвестно - максимальное число. 

*Меня это не беспокоит.*

Если вас напрягает, могу поставить 20 серий (вряд-ли было больше).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если вас напрягает, могу поставить 20 серий (вряд-ли было больше).


Лучше добавьте МиГ-21МТ!

----------


## RA3DCS

и что то не вижу тип-63 в линейке 21 завода!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопросительные знаки ?? - неинформативны и создают непределенногсть диапазона.
> ).


А недостоверная информация по Вашему более информативна?

----------


## lindr

> А недостоверная информация по Вашему более информативна?


Вы не понимаете,  *я не указываю число серий и число машин в серии* я указываю формат номера.

Серия 01-99, означает что в формате номера под серию отведено поле из двух знаков с допустимыми числовыми значениями 01-99.

Сколько бы не было в реальной жизни серий, их не будет больше 99, потому никакой дезы нет.

Зато если есть информация о числе серий - можно и ограничить но это лишь дополнительная я опция а не основная задача.




> Лучше добавьте МиГ-21МТ!


Без проблем, КТТС




> и что то не вижу тип-63 в линейке 21 завода!


МиГ-21МФ завода №21 там есть. В структуре номера МиГ-21МФ ГАЗ код "63" нигде не присутствует.

----------


## Lynx

А существовал ли шифрованный трехкод?
Ведь по Ка-50 номер типа
353 805 2 4 *02*045
где 02 явно означает серию.
Эти шифрованные коды могут нести хоть какую-то смысловую нагрузку, кроме того, что они всегда возрастали от 1 до 5 машины в серии?

----------


## lindr

> А существовал ли шифрованный трехкод?
>  Ведь по Ка-50 номер типа
>  353 805 2 4 02045
>  где 02 явно означает серию.
>  Эти шифрованные коды могут нести хоть какую-то смысловую нагрузку, кроме того, что они всегда возрастали от 1 до 5 машины в серии?


Ка-50 и Ми-24 использовали одну систему.

То что первые две цифры - серия я давно подозреваю ни прямых доказательств пока нет. Тогда по Ми-24В и П 26 серий до 100 машин в серии, Ми-24Р и К отдельная номерация, например 

3534624611781	Р	№116			4кв.1986	СССР	59	439-й ОБВП
3532014711781	К	№116			4кв.1987	СССР	37	486-й ОБВП, Казахстан 52 607.АБ

3532422319611	В	№116			2кв.1983	СССР	73	488-й ОБВП, Украина, Алжир
3532432419611	П	№116			2кв.1984	СССР	08	Вязьма

По крайним трем цифрам- это наполнитель от 001 до 999 по числу машин в серии.

----------


## Lynx

> это наполнитель от 001 до 999 по числу машин в серии.


Ну а были какие-то закономерности или правила, как эти цифры присваивали? Или тут просто рандом?

----------


## lindr

> Ну а были какие-то закономерности или правила, как эти цифры присваивали? Или тут просто рандом?


Долго ломал голову над этим, какие-то цифры повторяются в 5-10 раз чаще других, вот если бы иметь 2-3 полных серии..., а так пока по 116 заводу только 900 номеров из 2400, по Ростову много больше, но там экспортные номера без привязки, по старой системе машины 1999 года это 98-я серия.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . В структуре номера МиГ-21МФ ГАЗ код "63" нигде не присутствует.


В этом примере мы видим, что код изделия не всегда правильно присутствует в формулярном номере!

----------


## lindr

> В этом примере мы видим, что код изделия не всегда правильно присутствует в формулярном номере!


Код изделия в номере не обязательно совпадает с кодом изделия по документации, собственно и раньше так было.

В документации времен ВОВ код изделия в номере определялся как "..произвольно выбранное число для каждого выпускаемого заводом типа".

----------


## RA3DCS

> В документации времен ВОВ код изделия в номере определялся как "..произвольно выбранное число для каждого выпускаемого заводом типа".


То была Война для этого были причины!

----------


## lindr

> То была Война для этого были причины!


Война тут не при чем, это было и до ВОВ, продолжалось и после.

----------


## lindr

Внесен образец заводского номера завода №43 (святошино), автожир А-4

----------


## lindr

Добавлен завод №45, изменена таблица диапазонов МАПО.

----------


## lindr

Изменена таблица диапазонов МАПО.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день не подскажите как номер расшифровывается, какой завод и т.д...?
441 84026977 84 721002800

----------


## lindr

> Добрый день не подскажите как номер расшифровывается, какой завод и т.д...?
> 441 84026977 84 721002800


Шо, опять ? Неделю назад человек и Харькова подходил с этим вопросом  :Biggrin: , с этой же строчкой. Опять з/ч для МиГ-25. Дали бы полный список почитать  :Rolleyes: 

84- МиГ-25П/ПД/ПДС

0 - завод №21

26977 - шифрованый пятикод 26- шифрует серию 977 - номер. Для МиГ-25 расшифровки у меня нет.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Ну вот видите не ПДС а аж 3 варианта ответа п-пд-пдс )

----------


## MiG-25ua

и вот говориться про этот миг пдс 
Фото МиГ-25П с "орлом" подскажите принадлежность

----------


## lindr

Чисто по номеру этого сказать нельзя, если не знаешь судьбу машины заранее. Формат номера для всех трех одинаковый.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Я точно знаю что этот самолет бил разобран на Украине в Запорожье...

----------


## lindr

А еще заводские номера у Вас есть?

По Украине знаю только эти ПДСы, но там другие серии.
84039404	ПДС	№21				СССР	80	117-й АРЗ Украина
84042815	ПДС	№21			1977	СССР	17	Энегродар, Запорожье
84043008	ПДС	№21				СССР	37	933-й ИАП, Украина
84043205	ПДС	№21				СССР	77	933-й ИАП, Украина
84045211	ПДС	№21				СССР	68	933-й ИАП, Украина
84046147	ПДС	№21				СССР	18	933-й ИАП, Украина Запорожье
84046180	ПДС	№21				СССР	87	933-й ИАП, Украина
84049608	ПДС	№21			21.12.77	СССР	09	Украина

----------


## MiG-25ua

К сожалению нету, мне просто запчасть достались с этого мига 25-84026977
хочу кабину до кучи собрать вот и ищу любую информацию...

----------


## MiG-25ua

по МиГ-25пдс 
Данные по части самолетов МиГ-25ПДС с номерами бортов в Насосной.
По данным самолетов прошедших регламент с 29.01.1991 года по 18.05.1991 года
Бортовые номера 84ПДС без заводских номеров 02,83,62,29,07,61,04,82,11,65,01,28,32,67,26,03,83  ,86,02.
Бортовые номера 84ПДС с заводскими номерами б/н 31 зав.№84038033, б/н 22 зав.№8404008, б/н 85 зав.№84046705, б/н 06 зав.№84033407, б/н 66 зав.№8403003(9)5, б/н 24 зав.№84030095, б/н 08 зав.№84031315, б/н 63 зав.№84041680, б/н 05 зав.№84046705, б/н 21 зав.№8404001.
Часть данных странные 8404001, 8404008 возможны ошибки.
Номера всех самолетов 1АЭ не помню, но попробую указать те, которые помню на 100%:
21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28,29,30, 31, 32 .(один не помню?)
Спарки, по моему: 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 96.
Красные номера по моему имели белую окантовку.

----------


## Fencer

> Данные по части самолетов МиГ-25ПДС с номерами бортов в Насосной.


50-й иап 19-й ОА ПВО или 82-й иап 19-й ОА ПВО?

----------


## Fencer

> Данные по части самолетов МиГ-25ПДС с номерами бортов в Насосной.
> 
> Часть данных странные 8404001, 8404008 возможны ошибки.


840*0*4001 и 840*0*4008

----------


## Fencer

> Данные по части самолетов МиГ-25ПДС с номерами бортов в Насосной.
> 
> б/н 66 зав.№8403003(9)5


Заводской № 84030035

----------


## MiG-25ua

> 840*0*4001 и 840*0*4008


Что-ли я 0 пропустил ?

----------


## Fencer

> Что-ли я 0 пропустил ?


Да,цифру "0"...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

В третьем посте опечатка, завод им. ХруниЩева.

----------


## Rus_Knights

У Ми-8 производства КВЗ вроде есть еще одна система.

??ННСС

?? - 
НН - номер в серии
СС - серия

На пример:
Ми-8Т - Сер. № 32-10, Зав. 041032 - Рег. OK-YXC
Ми-8Т - Сер. № 32-16, Зав. 041632 - Рег. OK-YXB
Ми-8Т - Сер. № 32-19, Зав. 041932 - Рег. 1932
Ми-8Т - Сер. № 33-12, Зав. 031233 - Рег. 93+01, Бывший ГДР 398

Имееит ли кто-то данные насчет это системы?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> ... вопрос тогда по экспортным номерам Ил-28. Как трактовать номер 56005, который был на известном разбившемся Ил-28 в Хибинах. Номер серии не великоват для 39 завода? И само появление экспортного самолета в наших войсках тоже странно, но бывает.


Это сокращённый номер. Трактовать как 54006005. И не путать с Ил-28У 63006005.
http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=6440.

----------


## lindr

> Это сокращённый номер. Трактовать как 540006005


Завод №30 традиционно писал на планере краской не весь номер, опуская год, код завода и пустой 0 в номере серии а иногда еще и код изделия. Но в документах номер писался полностью.

----------


## Paull

Добрый день.Нужна помощь в определении останков ЛА. Нашли в лесу обломки, предположительно, самолета. Два шильдика в плохом состоянии, вероятно от каких то составных частей ЛА. № 79181023, изд.№Е60000 и №69185809, изд№С20000. Пытался найти что то похожее в таблицах на первой странице, но безуспешно..

----------


## lindr

Это не заводские номера самолетов. Выложите фото, ищите любые фото с датами выпуска.. Если есть фото технички, очень хорошо, например я опознал МиГ-23М по одному фрагменту, с техничкой от блоков РЛС.

----------


## Paull

> Это не заводские номера самолетов. Выложите фото, ищите любые фото с датами выпуска.. Если есть фото технички, очень хорошо, например я опознал МиГ-23М по одному фрагменту, с техничкой от блоков РЛС.


Да, в курсе что эти шильдики не несут номер самолета.. Думал может какая то цифра или комбинация цифр в номере указывает на модель ЛА. Шильдики отчистили как смогли на них 1956 и 1957 год. Так же на одном шильдике проступила эмблема завода и его номер 918...  Соответственно комбинация 918 сидит и в двух номерах.. Завод соответственно 918 МАП ( сейчас НПП Звезда) . Может есть какая то информация по данному заводу?

----------


## Paull

> Да, в курсе что эти шильдики не несут номер самолета.. Думал может какая то цифра или комбинация цифр в номере указывает на модель ЛА. Шильдики отчистили как смогли на них 1956 и 1957 год. Так же на одном шильдике проступила эмблема завода и его номер 918...  Соответственно комбинация 918 сидит и в двух номерах.. Завод соответственно 918 МАП ( сейчас НПП Заря) . Может есть какая то информация по данному заводу?

----------


## lindr

НПП Звезда. Ищите в интернете фото катапультных кресел, у Вас вроде оно и есть. Модель определится по схожим элементам.

----------


## OKA

> 


Судя по внешнему виду, костыль от какого-то транспортника.

Ну или от транспортной тележки запчасть.

Предметов рядом, измерительного характера , для понимания размерности не хватает)

----------


## Paull

> НПП Звезда. Ищите в интернете фото катапультных кресел, у Вас вроде оно и есть. Модель определится по схожим элементам.


Определили)) это фрагменты воздушной буксируемой мишени 7БМ-2М или ПМ-3Ж (они похожи). Эти мишени тянул ИЛ-28,они использовались для отработки пушечной стрельбы истребителями .
Всем спасибо за участие.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Уважаемый *lindr*, согласно новым сведениям, надо поправить по заводу № 272 для Як-12 (https://aviaforum.ru/threads/jak-12.18969/post-2405776).

Правильно так: серия 01-99 | код изделия | номер в серии 01-40.
Код Як-12Р — 4, Як-12М — 5. Номер завода не указывался.

403 Як-12Р построены в 1954 и 1957 (100 и 303 машины соответственно), + 1 286 Як-12М с 1955 по 1958 (1955: 104, 1956: 603, 1957: 375, 1958: 204).

Также в посте с перечнями заводов и выпускавшихся типов у 272 надо исправить Як-18 (опечатка) на Як-12.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Уважаемый *lindr*, некоторые исследования об истории производства и эксплуатации Ми-1 привели к следующему:

1. в выпускавшиеся типы у Ростовского завода № 168 надо добавить Ми-1 (вообще, его система нумерации для Ми-1 была вида y 68 0 xx zz, где y — год, 0 — разделитель, xx и zz — серия и номер, поэтому в таблице, возможно, стоит изобразить серию как 000-999, а не 00-999).
2. Оренбургский завод № 47 для Ми-1 использовал нумерацию вида y 7 0 xx zz, где y — год, 7 (не 47!) — код завода, 0 — разделитель, xx и zz — серия и номер. В таблице следует добавить колонку "год" и исправить код завода,
3. Казанский вертолётный завод, выпустивший первые 30 серийных Ми-1 в одной серии, присвоил им последовательные номера от 0101 до 0130, следует уточнить это в таблице (сейчас там номер-серия, что применительно к Ми-1 неверно).

Также возникает вопрос, а не добавить ли системы нумерации заводов ПНР, ЧССР и ГДР, ведь они выпускали технику, как разработанную в СССР, так и собственной разработки для СССР?
Было бы полезно собрать эти данные в одном месте наряду с отечественными, что удобно при исторических изысканиях.

Также в таблице про По-2 и Ил-10 у завода № 168 перепутаны названия колонок "код завода" и "серия".

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Уважаемый *lindr*, некоторые исследования об истории производства и эксплуатации Ми-1 привели к следующему:
> 
> 1. в выпускавшиеся типы у Ростовского завода № 168 надо добавить Ми-1 (вообще, его система нумерации для Ми-1 была вида y 68 0 xx zz, где y — год, 0 — разделитель, xx и zz — серия и номер, поэтому в таблице, возможно, стоит изобразить серию как 000-999, а не 00-999).
> 2. Оренбургский завод № 47 для Ми-1 использовал нумерацию вида y 7 0 xx zz, где y — год, 7 (не 47!) — код завода, 0 — разделитель, xx и zz — серия и номер. В таблице следует добавить колонку "год" и исправить код завода,
> 3. Казанский вертолётный завод, выпустивший первые 30 серийных Ми-1 в одной серии, присвоил им последовательные номера от 0101 до 0130, следует уточнить это в таблице (сейчас там номер-серия, что применительно к Ми-1 неверно).
> 
> Также возникает вопрос, а не добавить ли системы нумерации заводов ПНР, ЧССР и ГДР, ведь они выпускали технику, как разработанную в СССР, так и собственной разработки для СССР?
> Было бы полезно собрать эти данные в одном месте наряду с отечественными, что удобно при исторических изысканиях.
> 
> Также в таблице про По-2 и Ил-10 у завода № 168 перепутаны названия колонок "код завода" и "серия".



Алексей Коваль, are you familiar with the document below?
https://www.airhistory.net/files/st/...n_location.pdf


Rgd,
Jeroen

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Dear Jeroen, sure, I'm, but forgot to check up it for Mi-1s ;). So, thank you very much! I might be wrong with Kazan factory, need to study it once more and correct.
Though, it doesn't negate my another comments, to add some and correct the tables in topic.
Also, as for some details of written above, I still think 0 is the separator, not the first digit of batch number as ST claims (I'm long and currently in contact with its team members), especially for Mi-1s, there was no 3-digit batches in their production.

As for Eastern-European factories, it's more easy for me to get this thread online than search every time the page from Scramble or my saved files to find the info.


SY
Alexei

----------

